# Woher bezieht ihr eure Nachrichten?



## thysol (24. März 2018)

Hi PCGHXler,

Mich wuerde mal interessieren woher ihr eure Nachrichten bezieht in Zeiten von Fake News und Alternativen Fakten. In der Umfrage kann mann mehrere Auswahlen gleichzeitig treffen.

Persoenlich beziehe ich meine Nachrichten hauptsaechlich aus:

[x] BBC
[x] ARD
[x] RT (Russia Today)
[x] CGTN

mfg,
thysol


----------



## MircoSfot (24. März 2018)

[X] Youtube  : YouTube und das seit Jahren.


----------



## compisucher (24. März 2018)

Fehlt aus meiner Sicht ein ganz entscheidende, kritische und relativ unabhängige Info-Plattform: heise-online und damit verbunden: telepolis


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2018)

Über Flipboard sind quasi alle großen und Mittelgroßen Nachrichtenseiten dabei.
Zusätzlich sind die BBC News auf dem Homescreen. Manchmal ist es fast erschreckend dass die BBC auch aus dem deutschen Bundestag gerne mal schneller und zum Teil auch ausführlicher berichtet als die Deutschen Seiten.


----------



## MfDoom (24. März 2018)

Für wen und was ist diese Umfrage?


----------



## S754 (24. März 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Für wen und was ist diese Umfrage?



Würde ich auch gerne wissen bevor ich mich dazu äußere. Was ist der Zweck der Umfrage @TE?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (24. März 2018)

Meine Nachrichten beziehe ich vom Blockwart, von IM Schulze und der Oma von nebenan.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2018)

thysol schrieb:


> [x] RT (Russia Today)


RT ist doch vom russischen Staat finanzierter Fernsehsender. Unabhängig ist dieser Sender mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2018)

Was ist denn das für eine Auswahl?


----------



## thysol (25. März 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> [X] Youtube  : YouTube und das seit Jahren.





compisucher schrieb:


> Fehlt aus meiner Sicht ein ganz entscheidende, kritische und relativ unabhängige Info-Plattform: heise-online und damit verbunden: telepolis



Da habt ihr Recht, da habe ich zwei wichtige Nachrichtenquellen vergessen. Kann man die Umfrage editieren? Ich kucke uebrigens auch Nachrichten auf Youtube, hauptsaechlich RT aber manchmal auch andere Nachrichtenseiten auf Youtube. Die Like/Dislike ratios sind dabei ganz interessant um die aktuelle Stimmung zu dem Thema einzufangen.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Für wen und was ist diese Umfrage?





S754 schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gerne wissen bevor ich mich dazu äußere. Was ist der Zweck der Umfrage @TE?



Fuer das PCGHX Forum, mich wuerde mal interessieren wo sich PCGHXler informieren und ob sich das grossartig unterscheidet von bekannten, usw. Der PCGHX Bundestagswahl Thread hat mein Interesse geweckt da sich die Bundestagswahl im PCGHX Forum doch etwas von der echten Wahl unterschieden hat.



PCGHGS schrieb:


> RT ist doch vom russischen Staat finanzierter Fernsehsender. Unabhängig ist dieser Sender mit Sicherheit nicht.



Das ist mir bewusst, aber es kann ja nicht schaden mal zu schauen was die "andere Seite" berichtet. Der Reiz auch nicht-westliche Nachrichten zu lesen begann bei mir 2014 mit der Ukraine Krise. Ich hatte das Gefuehl das etablierte westliche Medien nicht ganz neutral dazu berichteten, um genau zu sein hatte ich eher das Gefuehl mehr Propaganda als Nachrichten zu der Ukraine Krise zu lesen in Medien wie z.b. der Tagesschau. Da wollte ich dann auch die Propaganda der Gegenseite als Ausgleich lesen.

Auch bei anderen Themen fehlt mir bei den westlichen Medien die Neutralitaet, unter anderem:
- Syrien
- Suedchinesisches Meer
- US Wahl 2016
- Russland



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Auswahl?



Was fehlt denn? Es gibt so viele Medien, wie haette ich denn da alle mit reinbekommen koennen? Die meisten grossen Deutschen Medien sind doch dabei.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. März 2018)

Zusätzlich zu meiner Auswahl, die ich hier nicht nenne, bekomme ich regionale Nachrichten von der besten Privat-Korrespondentin überhaupt, meiner Mum.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2018)

Nachrichten?
Hä? 
Ich lese Bild am Sonntag. Steht leider nicht da.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2018)

Klick halt die Welt an. Inhaltlich in der Regel identisch, nur anders aufgemacht.


----------



## Tigertechnik (25. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nachrichten?
> Hä?
> Ich lese Bild am Sonntag. Steht leider nicht da.



HAHA Bayern


----------



## HisN (25. März 2018)

Durch meinen Job hänge ich am Tropf der Agenturen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. März 2018)

Russia Today, Telepolis, Süddeutsche, Zeit und ARD/ZDF stehen hoch im Kurs, immer so gut wie es geht beide Seiten, das heißt eher Linke/Rechte pro Russische con russische Quellen.
Natürlich davon abgesehen jede Menge Youtube und unabhängige Journalisten, die Themen auch mal durch eine andere Brille sehen, einer Brille durch die man selbst nicht blickt.

Folgende Kanäle finde ich interessant:

Hagen Grell, Jung und Naiv, KenFm und Wissen2go, vor allem letzterer Kanal ist sehr empfehlenswert, da objektiv und nicht embedded.
Die Süddeutsche ist auch noch eine Zeitung die Neutralität weitestgehend wahrt, Bild und Springer generell sind Propagandakanäle, ähnlich wie RT Deutsch, lesen sollte man daher beides.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2018)

"Nachrichten"

"NTV
Stern 
RTL 
N24 
Bild 
Fox News"





Vorschlag zwecks Übersichtlichkeit: In der Auswertung ggf. zusammenfassen. ÖR-TV, ÖR-Radio, Springer, Murdoch und soziale Medien machen rund 1/3 der Optionen aus. Bei letzteren sollte man vielleicht noch im Startpost dazuschreiben, dass soziale Beiträge gemeint sind und nicht diejenigen der separat aufgeführten Quellen. Zumindest den Kommentaren in einigen Threads zu Folge beziehen einige Forumsteilnehmer einen Großteil ihrer ""Nachrichten"" aus dem Youtube-Kanal von RT.


----------



## Amon (25. März 2018)

Ich beziehe meine Nachrichten aus dem ÖR, den üblichen Print Medien (SZ, FAZ, Spiegel, Welt usw.) aber auch von der Jungen Freiheit, Tichys Einbblick, Achgut, Telepolis, RT Deutsch usw.. Man hat heutzutage keine andere Wahl mehr als mehrere Quellen zu nutzen und sich dann selbst seine Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (25. März 2018)

Ganz wichtig: BildBlog
Um zu sehen, was für einen Schwachsinn die Springer-Medien und andere ständig verzapfen.

Sonst sind es bei mir die öffentlich-rechtlichen und die taz. Hin und wieder sind auch mal Artikel anderer Seiten, wie Spiegel dabei. Wenn ich mal auf der Seite der Welt bin, lese ich mir fast ausschließlich die Kommentare durch, um zu sehen, was für obskure Gestalten sich dort zum Teil aufhalten.

Wenn ich mal über die Blödheit anderer Leute lachen will, bin ich gerne bei Compact, Junge Freiheit, RT deutsch und anderen "alternativen" Medien unterwegs.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorschlag zwecks Übersichtlichkeit: In der Auswertung ggf. zusammenfassen. ÖR-TV, ÖR-Radio, Springer, Murdoch und soziale Medien machen rund 1/3 der Optionen aus.



Bertelsmann, Burda, Funke-Medien. Damit hat man dann auch das gesamte deutsche Print-Spektrum aufgezählt. Mehr gibt es dort nämlich nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2018)

Im Wesentlichen N24 und die FAZ.

Ich sehe es aber insgesamt als ziemlich egal an weil die ganzen Nachrichtenmedien größtenteils den selben Einheitsbrei verteilen. Weitaus wichtiger als Nachrichten gleich welcher Quelle reinziehen halte ich die Diskussion über Themen mit anderen Leuten. Wenn du mit drei Menschen über ein Thema gesprochen hast die sich informiert haben und eine Meinung haben bringt das weit mehr als 50 Artikel dazu in den Medien zu lesen/sehen.


----------



## S754 (25. März 2018)

[x]Andere Quellen (bitte im Kommentar angeben)

Regionalnachrichten: ORF Bundesland
Inlandnachrichten: ORF und der Standard
Weltnachrichten: Schweizer Medien wie SRF und die Weltwoche, da die Schweizer einfach eine andere Sichtweise haben meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2018)

Na ja, eigentlich lese ich nur Twitter. Also Donald Trump und Afd. Reicht dicke.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (25. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, eigentlich lese ich nur Twitter. Also Donald Trump und Afd. Reicht dicke.



Wie? Kein Compact oder Kopp-Verlag? Die sind doch große AfD- und Trump-Fans.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Wie? Kein Compact oder Kopp-Verlag? Die sind doch große AfD- und Trump-Fans.



Woher bekommen die Afd Leute ihre Informationen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. März 2018)

Generell Welt, Zeit und Spiegel.

Wenn man was zum Lachen haben will, die Taz (insbesondere die Kommentarspalte, beste Realsatire).

Und wenn es um „bestimmte“ Sachverhalte geht, vor allem BBC oder andere ausländische Medien, da dort in der Regel keine euphemistischen Umschreibungen benutzt werden.


----------



## hoffgang (26. März 2018)

thysol schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst, aber es kann ja nicht schaden mal zu schauen was die "andere Seite" berichtet. Der Reiz auch nicht-westliche Nachrichten zu lesen begann bei mir 2014 mit der Ukraine Krise. Ich hatte das Gefuehl das etablierte westliche Medien nicht ganz neutral dazu berichteten, um genau zu sein hatte ich eher das Gefuehl mehr Propaganda als Nachrichten zu der Ukraine Krise zu lesen in Medien wie z.b. der Tagesschau. Da wollte ich dann auch die Propaganda der Gegenseite als Ausgleich lesen.



Kann ich dahingehend nachvollziehen weil ich für meine Diplomarbeit dasselbe getan habe.
Wenn man den russischen Standpunkt zu z.b. der Krim während der Regierungszeit von Juschtschenko erfahren wollte war es interessant Nachrichten aus "beiden Lagern" zu lesen und zu schauen wie sich die Deutung der Ereignisse so unterscheidet.

Ich lese mittlerweile hauptsächlich Spiegel online per App, aus dem einfachen Grund weil es imho die beste & einfachste App für Smartphones ist was Nachrichtenportale angeht, ich sehr viel unterwegs bin und es vollkommen ausreicht.
Wenn es Themen gibt zu denen ich mehr wissen will, dann wird mehr gelesen, aber für die große Masse reichts. Überschriften lesen, wichtigste Tagesereignisse kennen, fertig. Wie die Ereignisse gedeutet werden spielt für mich oftmals keine Rolle.
(Die Einbettung in ein bestehendes Weltbild erfolgt durch deutlich mehr als nur den Informationen aus einem Artikel, daher spielt es für mich oftmals keine Rolle wie einzelne Portale ein Ereignis einordnen.
Beispiel: Gestern war Anti Waffen Demo. Für mich interessant: hat stattgefunden. Will ich mehr dazu wissen, dann les ich quer und schaue wie andere Seiten das bewerten.)

Was mir garnicht ins Haus kommt sind Dinge wie indymedia oder Konsorten. Ich akzeptiere dass die großen Tageszeitungen einen unterschiedlich gefärbten Einschlag haben, da reichen mir die Auswüchse die z.b. ein Welt Kommentar manchmal annimmt deutlich aus.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. März 2018)

@hoffgang Du muss mal die Kommentare in  focus online lesen


----------



## hoffgang (26. März 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> @hoffgang Du muss mal die Kommentare in  focus online lesen



Meinst du Nutzerkommentare unter den Artikeln?
Definitiv NEIN, muss ich nicht. Egal bei welcher Plattform, Spiegel, Welt, Focus oder Stern. Leserkommentare gehen garnicht.
Zuviel


----------



## Poulton (26. März 2018)

Tägliche Informationsquelle: Radio in Form von Deutschlandfunk.

Wenn es um Aluhutträger, Wahnmichel, Quacksalber, Rechtsaußen etc. geht: Psiram, RationalWiki, GWUP, Amadeo Antonio Stiftung 




hoffgang schrieb:


> Zuviel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welcome to the internet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MOD6699 (26. März 2018)

Nutz ein News Portal was aus mehreren Quellen Nachrichten bringt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. März 2018)

[x] PCGH only

Ansonsten babbeln mich Verwandte, Freunde, Freundin, Arbeitskollegen sowie irgendwelche Leute mit "ach so wichtigen Nachrichten" voll, so dass es kaum möglich ist, "etwas """für mich persönlich relevantes""" zu verpassen". Facebook habe ich auch nicht  . 
"Aktiv" beziehe ich sonst keine Nachrichten.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2018)

Eigentlich ist dein Nachrichtenkonsum damit sogar sehr ähnlich dem über Facebook, nämlich voll in der Filterblase welche durch deine Bekanntschaften definiert wird.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2018)

Hauptsächlich ARD und ZDF. Dort gucke ich regelmäßig Abends das "Heute Journal" oder die "Tagesthemen". Außerdem diverse Politiksendungen.
Außerdem lese ich online Artikel unserer Zeitung. Dann gelegentlich Artikel aus der "Welt",  "Fokus", "Stern" und "Spiegel.
Soziale Medien ziehe ich selten als Quelle heran.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. März 2018)

[x] Israel Heute

Von den deutschen Medien bekomme ich Brechreiz. Frage mich, ob es da noch sadistischere und selbstzerstörerischere Meinungsmache in anderen Ländern gibt.
Sobald ein Volk anfängt, gefallen am "Divide et impera" Regierungsstil zu finden, kann man eh nichts mehr machen. Man hat die Chance nicht genutzt, um nach der katastrophalen NS-Zeit die richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen. Traurig.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (27. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> [x] Israel Heute
> 
> Von den deutschen Medien bekomme ich Brechreiz. Frage mich, ob es da noch sadistischere und selbstzerstörerischere Meinungsmache in anderen Ländern gibt.
> Sobald ein Volk anfängt, gefallen am "Divide et impera" Regierungsstil zu finden, kann man eh nichts mehr machen. Man hat die Chance nicht genutzt, um nach der katastrophalen NS-Zeit die richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen. Traurig.



Kannst du das ausführen?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2018)

Bei mir sind es neben unserer Tageszeitung, den „Aachener Nachrichten“, Google News und Flipboard. Einen ganz weiten Bogen mache ich um die Fake News Portale wie Facebook oder Youtube. Dort schenke ich den „News“ keinerlei Beachtung.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> [x] Israel Heute
> 
> Von den deutschen Medien bekomme ich Brechreiz. Frage mich, ob es da noch sadistischere und selbstzerstörerischere Meinungsmache in anderen Ländern gibt.
> Sobald ein Volk anfängt, gefallen am "Divide et impera" Regierungsstil zu finden, kann man eh nichts mehr machen. Man hat die Chance nicht genutzt, um nach der katastrophalen NS-Zeit die richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen. Traurig.


Noch jemand der sich in "seine Welt" zurückgezogen hat. Schade.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. März 2018)

thysol schrieb:


> Was fehlt denn? Es gibt so viele Medien, wie haette ich denn da alle mit reinbekommen koennen? Die meisten grossen Deutschen Medien sind doch dabei.


Die Auswahl ist schon etwas merkwürdig:
Seiten wie GMX.de, T-Online.de sowie Pro7 / Sat1 fehlen komplett in der Auswahl. 
Wenn du die Dritten ÖR Sender einzeln auflistest, hast du ausgerechnet den größten von allen vergessen: den SWR kann ich nirgends finden. Davon abgesehen würde ich WDR, SWR, MDR etc. auch mit zur ARD zählen, ist sowieso die gleiche Nachrichten-Redaktion. 

Bei den Zeitungen ist es auch so: Was soll man anklicken, wenn man seine Nachrichten aus einer regionalen Tageszeitung bezieht?


----------



## Atze-Peng (29. März 2018)

In der Regel vergleiche ich Nachrichten die mich interessieren zwischen den offiziellen Preisgebungen (Mainstream-Medien aller Art) und was alternative Medien online oder auch RT dazu sagen und bilde mir dann meine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema basierend auf den unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (29. März 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Definitiv NEIN, muss ich nicht. Egal bei welcher Plattform, Spiegel, Welt, Focus oder Stern. Leserkommentare gehen garnicht.
> Zuviel



Tja die Kommentare sind oft aufschlussreicher als die Propaganda-Artikel selbst.


----------



## Poulton (29. März 2018)

Ohne mindestens ein (verklausuliertes) "Lügenpresse" wäre so ein Fred ja auch unvollständig.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2018)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> In der Regel vergleiche ich Nachrichten die mich interessieren zwischen den offiziellen Preisgebungen (Mainstream-Medien aller Art) und was alternative Medien online oder auch RT dazu sagen und bilde mir dann meine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema basierend auf den unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen.



Ich finde es auf News Portalen wie Google News oder Flipboard immer interessant zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich News von den verschiedenen Magazinen wiedergegeben werden. So ist für mein Empfinden „Der Spiegel“ immer recht reißerisch. Und oftmals sind kleinere, unbekanntere  News Seiten oftmals objektiver, als die großen renommierten.


----------



## Atze-Peng (29. März 2018)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auf News Portalen wie Google News oder Flipboard immer interessant zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich News von den verschiedenen Magazinen wiedergegeben werden. So ist für mein Empfinden „Der Spiegel“ immer recht reißerisch. Und oftmals sind kleinere, unbekanntere  News Seiten oftmals objektiver, als die großen renommierten.




Absolut. Spiegel ist schon seit langem die Bild der Pseudo-Intellektuellen. Nachdem ich mit denen auch eine Zeit lang beruflich zu tun hatte, ist sowieso vorbei. 0,0 Respekt für den Saftladen und die Redakteure dort.

Insgesamt schauen die großen Medien für mich nicht anders aus als RT. Mehr Propaganda als Fakten. Wenn man sich dessen allerdings bewusst ist, dann kann man in der Regel dennoch die wichtigen Informationen filtern und sich den Rest anderweitig zusammenlessen.


P.S. Interessant war auch das letztens Focus und Stern den exakt gleichen Artikel - Wort für Wort - veröffentlich haben. Obwohl sie - zumindest offiziell - unterschiedliche Eigentümer haben.


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2018)

Ich bevorzuge meistens die FAZ


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2018)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Interessant war auch das letztens Focus und Stern den exakt gleichen Artikel - Wort für Wort - veröffentlich haben. Obwohl sie - zumindest offiziell - unterschiedliche Eigentümer haben.


DPA oder Reuters Meldung unbesehen kopiert.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2018)

Zählt Der Postillon auch?

BTW: Der Postillon: Links! Zwo! Drei! Vier! (217)
3. Von oben, 2. Absatz.

Schade, dass die RuKa offenkundig von der Administration vor kurzem "entrümpelt" wurde.

Insofern ich mich noch korrekt erinnere, warst das doch du *thysol*, oder?


----------



## Atze-Peng (29. März 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> DPA oder Reuters Meldung unbesehen kopiert.



Jo. Offensichtlicher gehts dann aber wohl nicht. "Qualitätsmedien"


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2018)

Niemand macht sich mehr die Mühe, was gegen zu checken. Alles wird ungelesen übernommen.


----------



## Menthal (14. April 2018)

Spiegel und ARD ganz vornedran, da wundert mich gar nichts mehr. Wenn das repräservativ für die Deutschen ist, dann ist klar warum alles wie auf einem grünen Parteitag daherkommt.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. April 2018)

5 Leute beziehen ihre Nachrrichten von der BILD diesem Klatschmagazin?
Ich weiß auch nicht welche wichtigen Nachrichten Facebook und Twitter bieten könnten.
Vielleicht von jemanden der sein Käsebrötchen mit Marmelade(ihh), Morgens abgelichtet und Abends vor Hunger postet. Dazu sagt; Heute Morgen musste ich noch kein Hunger leiden!!. Das sind seriöse Nachrichten?? mmh


----------



## Taskmaster (15. April 2018)

Mir fehlen hier einige Quellen in der Auswahl.
Allen voran die NZZ.


----------



## DKK007 (25. April 2018)

Der Allgemeinen News laufen nebenbei über ZDF, ARD und MDR ein.
Im Techikbereich, der in der Umfrage leider komplett fehlte,  wird täglich Computerbase, PCGH und Heise genutzt.


----------



## OField (25. April 2018)

FAZ, Zeit, Spiegel und was einem so über den Weg kommt.


----------



## Don-71 (26. April 2018)

Genauso bei mir plus ARD, ZDF und Phoenix!


----------



## Rolk (26. April 2018)

Relativ breit gestreut fast alles deutschsprachige. Wenn es zu offensichtlich wird das jemand meint einen Erziehungsauftrag wahrnehmen zu müssen gibt es halt eine Weile eine Auszeit.


----------



## RtZk (26. April 2018)

Generell über die Tagesschau, die "Apple News" und "Die Welt".
Bei den Apple News werden einem ja alle möglichen Infos aus allen möglichen Zeitungen vorgeschlagen, wenn "Die Bild" eben mal am Schnellsten ist mit einer Neuigkeit, dann lese ich mir dort eben die Schlagzeile durch und informiere mich dann genauer sobald eine andere (bessere) Zeitung diese Nachricht bringt, alternativ dann auch im Fernsehen auf N24.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2018)

N24 = Bild...


----------



## compisucher (26. April 2018)

Nö, 
N24 = Welt, weil gehört da dazu...


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. April 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> N24 = Bild...



Also wenn ich bei Welt (vormals N24) reingucke, wirken die Nachrichten nicht reißerisch, sondern ganz seriös. 

Oder ist es schon deshalb das gleiche, weil es zum selben Konzern gehört?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. April 2018)

Wieso wird hier so getan, als seien ARD und ZDF oder Spiegel und Zeit seriöser als die BILD?


----------



## Two-Face (26. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier so getan, als seien ARD und ZDF oder Spiegel und Zeit seriöser als die BILD?


Weil die in der Regel keine einzelnen Personen auf's übelste verunglimpfen, sich überwiegend an die journalistische Darstellungsform halten und für gewöhnlich keine schmutzigen Methoden zur Berichterstattung anwenden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. April 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil die in der Regel keine einzelnen Personen auf's übelste verunglimpfen, *sich überwiegend an die journalistische Darstellungsform halten und für gewöhnlich keine schmutzigen Methoden zur Berichterstattung anwenden.*


Das war vielleicht irgendwann mal so.
Die Unterschiede sind dennoch nicht so groß und das liegt wohl kaum daran, dass die BILD sich verbessert hat.


----------



## RtZk (26. April 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> N24 = Bild...



Made my Day. 
Zahlreiche Zeitungen gehören zum Springerverlag, von den großen bleiben da nicht mehr viele übrig, wenn du diesen meiden willst. 
Nur hat der Springerverlag eben auch gute Zeitungen und N24 ist der Fernsehsender der Welt. Die zwar zum Springerverlag gehört aber nichts mit der BILD am Hut hat.


----------



## Two-Face (26. April 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht irgendwann mal so.
> Die Unterschiede sind dennoch nicht so groß und das liegt wohl kaum daran, dass die BILD sich verbessert hat.


Du willst mir hier jetzt ernsthaft verklickern, dass ein Boulevard-Käseblatt das gleiche Niveau wie ein Nachrichtensender bzw. Magazin hat, das über Themen berichtet, welche die BILD nicht mal interessiert?

Also indiferrenzierter geht's ja wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. April 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil die in der Regel keine einzelnen Personen auf's übelste verunglimpfen, sich überwiegend an die journalistische Darstellungsform halten und für gewöhnlich keine schmutzigen Methoden zur Berichterstattung anwenden.


Ich musste schmunzeln. Das geht mittlerweile sogar schon so weit, dass der Running Gag vom "regionalen Ereignis" kaum noch aus den Kommentarspalten rund um Tagesschau und Co. wegzudenken ist.
ARD und ZDF sind leider völlig untauglich, wenn es um unvoreingenommene Berichterstattung geht.
Ganz schlimm ist auch tagesschau24. Wer sich das mal 48 Stunden am Stück reinzieht, weiß vor lauter Ideologie nicht mehr wohin.
Und das "Verunglimpfen" wird dort auch ganz wunderbar zelebriert. Immerhin hat man das Format "daily show" eingekauft (inkl Figuren wie "Hassknecht", die im Original (Lewis Black) so viel besser und keinesfalls plump waren), es "heute-Show" genannt und nutzt diese (statt wie im Original durchaus stimmig und intelligent mit vielen tollen Aktionen) für stumpfsinnige Angriffe und Pamphlete.

Eigentlich wurden die ÖR geschaffen, um der Bevölkerung eine Grundversorgung und unabhängige (politisch wie wirtschaftlich) Quelle, fernab der privaten und somit von der politischen Einstellung der Verleger abhängigen Medien, zu bieten.
Aber davon ist einfach nichts mehr übrig. Die Folge vom "Marsch durch die Institutionen".

Die einzige Message, die dort heute noch transportiert wird, ist: "Sei links (mindestens grün) oder...!"


----------



## Two-Face (26. April 2018)

Die Parallele zum Niveau der BILD erschließt sich mir immernoch nicht.

Oder wo verstoßen ARD und ZDF in dem Maße gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte, wie es seitjeher die BILD tut, zerstören Karrieren, sind streitlustiger als ein räudiger Rauhaardackelrüde und ziehen ganze Länder in den Dreck (Bsp. Griechenland)?

Nö, sorry, da müssen sich die ÖRs schon noch eine ganze Ecke mehr anstrengen um in deren Abgründe vorzustoßen.
Was ich hoffe, eher nicht passiert.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. April 2018)

Frag mal bspw. die Ungarn oder sieh dir die US-Berichterstattung an. Es ist tatsächlich auch müßig, sich darum zu streiten, wessen Niveau noch tiefer ist. Alles ab "tief" ist zu tief.


----------



## Two-Face (26. April 2018)

Im Falle der BILD ist das überhaupt nicht mühsam, da ist das eindeutig.

Die Tagesschau hat mal an der Lautstärke gedreht? 
Lustig, wie oft hat eigentlich die BILD schon Fotos mit Photoshop "frisiert"?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Made my Day.
> Zahlreiche Zeitungen gehören zum Springerverlag, von den großen bleiben da nicht mehr viele übrig, wenn du diesen meiden willst.
> Nur hat der Springerverlag eben auch gute Zeitungen und N24 ist der Fernsehsender der Welt. Die zwar zum Springerverlag gehört aber nichts mit der BILD am Hut hat.



(ehemals-)N24 ist ein Sender, der zwar heute den Namen "Welt" trägt, aber nicht einmal die gleiche Anschrift wie das Printmagazin gleichen Namens hat. Es ist schlicht der Fernsehsender von Springer, ausgegliedert in eine Tochtergesellschaft und meinem Wissen nach ohne redaktionelle Überschneidungen unterhalb der ich-sammel-alle-Titel-die-ich-kriegen-kann Führungsetage. Dafür mit Beiträgen zu Reichsflugscheiben, Alien-Besuchen, 9/11-Inside-Job, Klimaverschwörungen,... . Falls sowas mittlerweile auch in der gedruckten Welt salonfähig ist (Welt.de hat jedenfalls keine Hemmungen), dann kann man die Gleichung gerne zu N24 = BILD = Welt erweitern. Aber nur das Blut und die Hälfte der Superlative aus dem Titeln zu streichen, hebt den Wahrheitsgehalt nicht über BILD-Niveau. Rein vom Umfang her liefert N24 natürlich etwas mehr Inhalt, aber ein Informationsmedium ist vor über Qualität und nicht Quantität definiert. Solange man sich nicht sicher sein kann, dass das gesehene/gelesene überhaupt stimmt, kann man sich daraus schließlich auch nicht informieren. Und der einzige sichere Informationsaspekt an BILD wie auch N24 ist: Man kann erfahren, welcher Stuss gerade die Menschen bewegt. Ob der Stuss auch Wahrheit enthält, muss man aber auf anderem Wege herausfinden.


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2018)

Das übliche Lied also, dass die ÖR, allen vorran ARD, links-grün-versifft sind und man, mit leicht anderen Begrifflichkeiten, auch spätestens ab den 70ern von den Rechtsaußen in der CDU hören konnte.
Dazu passend Dieter Hildebrandt: YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G3JskrWBWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das übliche Lied also, dass die ÖR, allen vorran ARD, links-grün-versifft sind und man, mit leicht anderen Begrifflichkeiten, auch spätestens ab den 70ern von den Rechtsaußen in der CDU hören konnte.
> Dazu passend Dieter Hildebrandt: YouTube



Ist doch auf beiden Seiten das gleiche, heute konstatiert man irgendwas von links-grün-versifft und Lügenpresse auf der rechten Seite, in den 70ern hieß es von der linken Seite das die Familie mit Mutti-Vati-zwei Kinder die Keimzelle des Faschismus sei und die Medien die Schweinepresse:



> Interessanter ist, was Journalist Jan Fleischhauer sagt. Der kommt aus einem linken Haushalt und ist zum Konservativen konvertiert. Die AfD, konstatiert er, sei ähnlich unterwegs wie damals die 68er. Weg mit den Eliten, nieder mit dem Establishment. "Schweinepresse" hieß es früher, heute krakeeelt man Lügenpresse. "Viel abgekguckt" hätten sich die Neu-Rechten von den Alt-Linken.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Alles nur Deutungshoheit und idiologisches Gewäsch, wo die neu-rechten heute keine Chorknaben sind, wie es die linken damals auch nicht waren.
Nur heute inziniert man sich auch auf linker Seite, bzw. heute ist das was damals links war ja angeblich die "Mitte" gerne als unbescholtener Chorknabe und echaufiert sich über Äußerungen von neu-echts, wie alt-rechts, damals die "Mitte" einst über links.

Ganz ehrlich, da braucht doch keiner mit dem ersten Stein werfen, den Moralapostel rauskehren, und hier niemand glauben das seine idiologische Gesinnung irgendwie nicht dogmatischen Dreck unter der Oberfläche hätte. 

​


----------



## Poulton (26. April 2018)

Schweinepresse war meines Wissens nach eine Bezeichnung für Bild und den Springer-Konzern, welcher damals auch nicht zu Unrecht als geistiger Enkel der Hugenberg-Presse bezeichnet wurde.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. April 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Im Falle der BILD ist das überhaupt nicht mühsam, da ist das eindeutig.
> 
> Die Tagesschau hat mal an der Lautstärke gedreht?
> Lustig, wie oft hat eigentlich die BILD schon Fotos mit Photoshop "frisiert"?



Das simple "Drehen an der Lautstärke" (es war das Verstärken von wenigen Buh-Rufen auf ein Niveau, das vermittelte, das Publikum wäre völlig anderer Meinung gewesen) verfälscht den gesamten Informationsgehalt einer Nachricht. Das Faken per Photoshop ist übrigens ein alter Hut und mittlerweile überall anzutreffen. (Was es natürlich nicht besser macht, aber eben kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von der Blöd ist.) 
Was mich ganz generell und bei allen stört: das immer wieder mal auffallende Verwenden von nicht gekennzeichneten Archivbildern und -Videos.
Auch schön sind Kameraeinstellungen, die Demos rüberkommen lassen sollen, als würden sie ganze Straßenzüge säumen, gepaart mit der Ansage "Tausende demonstrierten heute...". Und dann schaut man sich im Netz mal ein wenig die Bilder aus anderen Winkeln an und liest die Statements der Polizei zu Teilnehmerzahlen und kann sich nur an den  Kopf fassen.
Krass ist auch die Quellenauswahl. Quellen, die man früher nicht mit der Kneifzange angefasst hätte (bspw. dubiose und politisch motivierte NGOs oder völlig ungesicherten Quellen ohne Hintergrundinformationen), werden (gerne auch ohne das eigentlich obligatorische "Zwei-Quellen-Prinzip")  mittlerweile ganz selbstverständlich genutzt.

Und so richtig ekelt es mich an, wenn Nummern wie diese hier laufen. Oder wenn mal wieder irgendwo wer auf eine Gruppe Passanten losgegangen ist, wie gerade erst in Kanada. Dann ist man hierzulande völlig abgeschnitten. Ich wollte mich informieren und fand so gut wie gar nichts. Die WELT schrieb von ein paar Verletzten, kleiner Artikel auf der Hauptseite (immerhin), erst kaum zu finden bzw. leicht zu überlesen. Ebenso winzig war es auf SPON, einige berichteten erst mal gar nicht.
Musste man also wieder England ansurfen und: Toronto van crash: 10 killed and 15 injured after vehicle mounts kerb and ploughs into pedestrians - Mirror Online
Es hat ewig gedauert, bis bemerkt wurde, dass die Nummer schwerlich einfach abgetan werden konnte. Dann kamen dann die Infos, aber die Verzögerung war mal wieder so dermaßen krass...
"Deutschland 2018: Ohne Fremdsprachenkenntnisse erfährt man es gar nicht oder als letzter. Weil... könnte ja den Falschen in die Hände spielen. "
Vielleicht ist der hiesige News-Room auch schon verrohter als in anderen Ländern und ein "paar umgebügelte Passanten", die über den dpa-Ticker vermeldet werden, haben einen anderen Stellenwert als bspw. die Verleihung der Oscars. 
Beides ist völlig gaga.

Deswegen gebe ich nicht mehr sonderlich viel auf Deutsche Medien. Ich fahre gut mit der NZZ und englischen Medien.
Wie ich gerade in den SWR-Nachrichten erfahren habe, ist heute "Weltmädchentag" und damit sich die Jungen nicht diskriminiert fühlen, ist heute auch der "Wetlbubentag". Herzlichen Dank! Wo ist noch gleich die Fernbedienung...?

/edit:
@Nightslaver
Den Fleischhauer hast du doch von mir aus dem anderen Thread, Schufft! :>


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2018)

Kritisierst du gerade in ein und dem selben Post, dass sich deutsche Medien zuwenig Zeit für Quellenüberprüfung nehmen und dass sie Meldungen manchmal mit einem halben Tag Verspätung bringen? 




Poulton schrieb:


> Schweinepresse war meines Wissens nach eine Bezeichnung für Bild und den Springer-Konzern, welcher damals auch nicht zu Unrecht als geistiger Enkel der Hugenberg-Presse bezeichnet wurde.



Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Überblick, wer welche Beschimpfung für wen primär genutzt hat - aber ein erheblicher Teil der Kritik richtete sich seinerzeit gegen Springer. Und das nicht nur wegen einseitiger Stimmungsmache (der Hass beruhte definitiv auf Gegenseitigkeit), sondern auch wegen der fragwürdigen Einstellung zu Fakten. Also aus dem gleichen Grund, warum viele Leute bis heute auf Springer, aber kaum auf andere Medien schimpfen, selbst wenn z.B. zwischen BILD und FAZ oftmals nur geringe Unterschiede darin bestehen, welche Politiker gelobt und welche niedergemacht werden. Aber die einen verteufeln mit persönlichen Angriffen, aus der Luft gegegriffenen Behauptungen und aus dem Kontext gerissenen Darstellungen, während die anderen weitestgehend bei der Wahrheit bleiben und diese lediglich von einem sehr definierten Standpunkt aus bewerten.


----------



## Two-Face (26. April 2018)

Die BILD hat ihre Auflagen seitjeher mit Hetzerei und Verletzung von Persönlichkeitsrechten, sowie dem völligen Zunichtemachten von Karrieren gestemmt.
Das Fotografieren von nackten Promis in ihrem Garten, die unerlaubte Veröffentlichung von Fotos von mutmaßlichen Verbrechern und deren Opfern oder das schlichte Verdrehen von Fakten sind da nur ein kleiner Teil der Schandtaten, welche die BILD da permanent anrichtet.

Ich sag' ja immer, die BILD ist was für Affen, wobei auch das ja wieder an Tierquälerei grenzt.
Zum Arschabwischen taugt sie vielleicht, aber dafür müsste sie erst auf Klopapier gedruckt werden.

Und dass Medien im Ausland natürlich bessser über Vorfälle im Ausland informiert sind, als deutsche Medien in Deutschland, sollte wohl klar sein.
Fragt sich da eher, wie gut Medien im Ausland über Vorflälle hierzulande informiert sind, ohne gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte zu verstoßen?


----------



## Taskmaster (26. April 2018)

@ruyven_macaran
Würde nur einen Sinn ergeben, wenn eine potentielle Verzögerung um 2 Tage auf eine ausgiebige Quellenprüfung zurückzuführen wäre (was aber nicht der Fall ist).
Also nein. Du hast es nur einfach nicht richtig gelesen.
Ich kritisierte die Auswahl der Quellen, die entweder gar nicht oder nur halbherzig und/oder durch weitere Quellen gar nicht mehr quer geprüft werden ("NGO-x sagt, dass 10000 gefoltert und getötet worden seien." keine andere Quelle bestätigt das, wird trotzdem gebracht) und das Wegducken bei für die hiesige Innenpolitik unangenehmen Themen (und um das zu belegen, braucht es eben leider schon lange nicht mehr die Köln-Silvester-Keule). 
Das Querchecken von Nachrichten ist kein großer Akt. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn es umfangreiches Bildmaterial und Videos inkl. Festnahme des Täters (wie im Fall Kanada) gibt und ausländische Medien diese bereits vor Stunden ausgeliefert haben.
Macht besonders große Freude, wenn man gerade Verwandte oder Freunde in Katastrophennähe rumlaufen hat, diese telefonisch nicht erreichen kann und hier nicht erfährt, was wirklich los ist, die Gefahr überstanden ist, es Tote gibt.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Und dass Medien im Ausland natürlich bessser über Vorfälle im Ausland informiert sind, als deutsche Medien in Deutschland, sollte wohl klar sein.



Ja, klar. Weil England ja auch ganz nahe bei Kanada liegt. Dieses Ausland weiß natürlich besser über das Ausland Bescheid.


----------



## Two-Face (26. April 2018)

Beide Länder sind englischsprachig, warum auch nicht?

Und der Mirror ist doch so weit ich weiß ein Boulevardblatt. 
Seit wann sind die für sorgfältige Faktenprüfung und objektiven Journalismus bekannt?


----------



## Taskmaster (26. April 2018)

In Kanada ist auch Französisch Amtssprache. Heißt das, Frankreich ist auch Kanada?

Dass auch Boulevard-Blätter gute Arbeit machen können, kannst du ja in diesem Fall gerne nachvollziehen. 1:1 Zeugenaussagen, (viel) Bildmaterial vom Tatort, Infos über Verletzte und Tote direkt von der Polizei.
Als das dort zu lesen war, gab es hierzulande (wie beschrieben) so gut wie keine Informationen. Lediglich von ein paar Verletzten war die Rede.

Und das ist ja nicht nur da so gewesen. Ähnliches wurde übrigens auch beim Anschlag in Berlin geliefert. Der Mirror war vor Ort und berichtete, da hat man in der Deutschen Presse noch diskutiert, wie man das Thema nun präsentieren soll (was auf N24 dann ziemlich dämlich ablief [vielleicht erinnert sich noch wer], auf ARD und ZDF bis in den späten Abend dafür gar nicht, in den USA hat man auf CNN dafür gleich mitbekommen, was geschehen ist).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Würde nur einen Sinn ergeben, wenn eine potentielle Verzögerung um 2 Tage auf eine ausgiebige Quellenprüfung zurückzuführen wäre (was aber nicht der Fall ist).
> Also nein. Du hast es nur einfach nicht richtig gelesen.
> Ich kritisierte die Auswahl der Quellen, die entweder gar nicht oder nur halbherzig und/oder durch weitere Quellen gar nicht mehr quer geprüft werden ("NGO-x sagt, dass 10000 gefoltert und getötet worden seien." keine andere Quelle bestätigt das, wird trotzdem gebracht) und das Wegducken bei für die hiesige Innenpolitik unangenehmen Themen (und um das zu belegen, braucht es eben leider schon lange nicht mehr die Köln-Silvester-Keule).
> ...




Sorry, die "2 Tage" habe ich in deinem Post nicht gesehen. Und da ich selbst weniger als 24 Stunden nach dem Vorfall in der (ersten danach gesendeten 20:00-) Tagesschau davon erfahren habe, bin ich auch nicht davon ausgegangen, dass du den deutschen Medien 48+ Stunden Stillschweigen vorwirfst. Die spontan älteste Meldung, die ich finde, erschien 12 Stunden danach. Für ein Ereignis ohne internationale Bedeutung, dass gegen 20:30 deutscher Zeit geschieht, emfinde ich eine Berichterstattung am nächsten Morgen um 9:00 auch als vollkommen ausreichend. Wer persönliche Bekannte in der Nähe hat, empfindet das natürlich anders - allerdings gibt es beinahe minütlich irgendwo auf der Welt einen Vorfall mit einigen Toten, man kann schlecht über alle berichten. Und diejenigen mit Bekannten vor Ort haben ja typischerweise auch nötigen Sprach- und Ortskenntnisse, um auf die Angebote der Medien vor Ort zurückgreifen. Ich käme auch nicht auf die Idee, Al Jazeera einzuschalten in der Hoffnung, das neueste über potentiell rechtsextreme Aktivitätn im deutschen Bundestag zu erfahren.

Zur Quellenkritik: Kann ich nachvollziehen und es kotzt mich regelmäßig an, wieviel unsicheres weitergegeben wird. (Immerhin verweisen die ÖR noch häufig auf die Unsicherheit ihrer Quellen z.B. bezüglich Syrien, während einige andere Medien sogar offensichtlich unsichere Quellen maximal einmal erwähnen und danach auf jeglichen Fakultativ verzichten. ) Es geht viel Wahrheit den Bach runter, weil jeder Angst hat eine Stunde zu spät live zu gehen - bei Themen, deren Auswirkungen frühestens in einem Monat wenn überhaupt in Deutschland ankommen. Ich war, wie geschrieben, nur überrascht diese Kritik in einem Atemzug mit Gemecker über langsame Berichterstattung zu lesen.


----------



## Seeefe (27. April 2018)

Ich finde es mittlerweile besser, wenn mal nicht die direkte Liveübertragung bei solchen Ereignissen wie in Toronto vorhanden ist, diese nutzen doch keinem etwas, außer der Gerüchteküche, denn mehr als den Namen des Reporters erfährt man ja nicht, der Rest ist lediglich "Wir haben noch keine Fakten, aber...". Und dann wird erstmal mit Todeszahlen und Täterzahlen umsich geworfen und nach den möglichen Hintergründen die Glaskugel gefragt. Mehr als Unsicherheiten, vor allem in der direkten Umgebung des Geschehens, erzeugt so eine Live-Übertragung doch nicht. 

Vielleicht liegt es auch an der unterscheidlichen Medienwelt, vor allem in den USA, verglichen mit D - Stichwort Live-Verfolgungsjagden per Helikopter im TV. 

Beim Toronto-Vorfall fühlte ich mich persönlich nicht schlecht informiert. Am nächsten Tag über den Google-Feed aufm Handy gescrollt, die Schlagzeile von Tagesschau.de angegklickt und neutral alles bisher belegte gelesen. Wo da eine Vertuschung sein soll, wohl in dem jeweiligen Kopf


----------



## Taskmaster (27. April 2018)

@ruyven_macaran
Die "zwei Tage" hatte ich aus deinem Beitrag (zumindest hatte ich das gedacht, heute lese ich jedoch "einen halben Tag", also habe ich mich gestern [war ja schon spät] nur verlesen, ist aber auch nicht wild, weil es eh nur eine hypothetische Annahme war, deswegen "potentielle Verzögerung um 2 Tage").
Also halb so wild.

@Seeefe
Finde ich überhaupt nicht. Denn es bekommen ja noch mehr Leute außer mir mit, dass etwas passiert ist und hier einfach nicht oder stark verzögert und mit Maulkorb berichtet wird.
Wenn etwas Verschwörungstheorien und Spekulationen auslöst, dann das.
Das bedeutet nicht, dass man in Sekunde 1 auf Sendung gehen muss und dann verkünden soll: "Die Araber waren es!", obwohl man es nicht zu 100% weiß. Aber was/wie/wo/Verletzte/Tote/Gefahr noch aktiv oder alles gesichert (so dass man bspw. noch Freunde oder Verwandte in der Gegend anrufen und ihnen sagen könnte "Habt ihr mitbekommen? Fahrt ja nicht dorthin!", gehört einfach so schnell wie möglich in den Äther.
Ich möchte nicht, dass die Presse abwägt, welche Informationen in einem solchen Fall für Deutsche politisch einwandfrei sind, während der Rest der Welt längst umfassend und so schnell es ging informiert wurde.

Nur wer gut und schnell informiert wird, kann gute und schnelle Entscheidungen treffen. Wer schlecht und langsam informiert wird, ist immer im Nachteil und fängt im schlimmsten Fall erst recht  an zu spekulieren.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2018)

Was sowas an geht hat die Deutsche Presse sich halt auch mal ordentlich verbrannt:
Geiselnahme von Gladbeck – Wikipedia


----------



## Seeefe (27. April 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nur wer gut und schnell informiert wird, kann gute und schnelle Entscheidungen treffen. Wer schlecht und langsam informiert wird, ist immer im Nachteil und fängt im schlimmsten Fall erst recht  an zu spekulieren.



Das betrifft aber 0,00001% der Weltbevölkerung bei einem Fall wie on Toronto. Wenn du auf der Straße des Wagens stehst und der in der nächsten Minute um die Ecke biegen wird, wird dich keine Nachrichtenagentur davor warnen können, aber die direkte Umgebung  wird es schon tun und darauf sollte man sich verlassen. Auf die Polizisten vor Ort, nicht auf den Livestream bei CNN...

Liveberichterstattung bei solchen Situationen hat für mich mehr Nachteile als Vorteile, man weiß nichts, will aber darüber sprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nur wer gut und schnell informiert wird, kann gute und schnelle Entscheidungen treffen. Wer schlecht und langsam informiert wird, ist immer im Nachteil und fängt im schlimmsten Fall erst recht  an zu spekulieren.



Verlässliche Zahlen zu Toten und Verletzten gibt es, ebenso wie Angaben zu weiterer Gefahr, nur von der Polizei. Und die sind sich frühestens am nächsten Tag sicher. Ob man, wie der "Rest der Welt" umfassend über Gerüchte und Augenzeugeninterpretationen informiert sein möchte, ist offensichtlich Geschmackssache - und wie bereits erwähnt unmöglich in allen Fällen zu gewährleisten und in Einzelfällen immer mit einem großen Risiko der Falschberichterstattung verbunden. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass in der Masse an belangloser Live-Berichterstattung ganz schnell gesicherte, wichtige Berichte über andere Ereignisse untergehen.
Und Entscheidungsträger in kanadischen Behörden arbeiten hoffentlich nicht mit ungesicherten Informationen aus deutschen Medien.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. April 2018)

Kanada ist nur das aktuellste Beispiel. Und auch wenn nur einer seine Ehefrau o.ä. aufgrund zeitiger Informationen rettet, ist das mehr als genug. Zumal wie gesagt die Spekulationen dadurch nicht unterbleiben, die Presse das in sie gesetzte Vertrauen immer mehr verspielt. 
In anderen Fällen wie bspw. Berlin war der Täter sogar noch bewaffnet auf der Flucht, als ARD und ZDF sich ein Nickerchen gegönnt haben.
Auf die Polizei war dort keinerlei verlass. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wo wurde Amri noch gleich festgenommen?

Du kannst es für dich ja gerne als "Vorteil" sehen, schlecht und verzögert informiert zu werden.
Ich sehe mich da aber eher nicht als "Weltbürger zweiter Klasse", der der Meinung ist, dass er nicht alles und auch nicht gleich zu wissen braucht. Diese Gleichgültigkeit und diese "Obrigkeitshörigkeit" ("die werden schon wissen, was sie tun", dass dem nicht so ist, wird quasi täglich in allen Lebenslagen bewiesen) kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn was passiert, will ich informiert werden und nicht im Dunkeln tappen und auf das Ausland angewiesen sein.

@ruyven_macaran
Ob eine weitere Gefahr besteht, weiß die Polizei sofort und gibt auch aus, ob der Täter gestellt worden ist. Das passiert nicht erst am nächsten Tag sondern asap.
Die Angabe, ob es ein tödlicher Angriff ist, gibt es ebenso schnell.
Am nächsten Tag gibt es nur den totalen "count", der dann tatsächlich nur für die "Neugierigen" wirklich relevant ist.

Man kann wunderbar valide und sauber berichten, ohne Falschinformationen zu verbreiten. Bspw. der Mirror und CNN machen es ja vor.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was sowas an geht hat die Deutsche Presse sich halt auch mal ordentlich verbrannt:
> Geiselnahme von Gladbeck – Wikipedia



Überlesen. Nein, Gladbeck war eine ganz andere Nummer. Dort war die Presse ja schon so was wie Komplize der Täter.
Berichten und aktiv in die kriminelle Handlung eingreifen, Täter unterstützen, ist eine ganz anders gelagerte Nummer, als eine zeitnahe und mit allen Fakten, die auch alle anderen seriösen Kanäle weltweit ausgeben, versehene Berichterstattung.
Hetze und Co. gehört da selbstverständlich genausowenig rein wie das Herunterspielen. Das wäre sowieso wertender Journalismus, der mir erst recht ekelhaft aufstößt (vor allem in den ÖR). Journalisten sollten mMn. niemals persönliche Wertungen (und dann auch noch nicht kennzeichnet) in ihre Berichte einfließen lassen. Besonders nicht im Katastrophenfall. Für Meinungsbeiträge gibt es gesonderte Möglichkeiten (Kolumnen, Blogs, gesondert verfasste Meinungsbeiträge außerhalb des aktuellen Nachrichtengeschehens).
Man sollte sich ganz und ausschließlich auf die Berichterstattung (und wie Berichte zu schreiben sind, lernt jeder schon recht frühzeitig in der Schule) konzentrieren.
Die Zeit für Emotionen und das Verarbeiten des Geschehens kommt in den Folgetagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2018)

"der Täter"? In vielen Fällen braucht die Polizei Wochen, um sicherzustellen, dass es keine weiteren Komplizen gab. Genauso lange dauert es in einigen Fällen um zwischen "Terrorist", "Amokläufer" und "Unfall" zu unterscheiden. Wenige Stunden nach dem Vorfall in Kanada gab es die gesicherte Meldung "Tote nach Kollision mit Lieferwagen in Toronto". Alles andere waren Berichte über unüberprüfbare Aussagen von Augenzeugen vor Ort respektive Reportagen eigener lokaler Korrospondenten.
Preisfrage:
Von wie vielen Explosionen (potentiell Anschlägen) in Afghanisten, dem Irak oder Lybien hast du diese Woche derartige Berichterstattung auf CNN kosnumiert?
Wie oft hat der Mirror in den letzten Tagen über verschwundene/potentiell entführte Personen in Somalia, Sudan oder Mexiko auf diese Art berichtet?
Wie gut bis du über verunreinigte/tödliche Lebensmittel, Medikamente oder Genussmittel in Indien, den Phillipienen und Fidschi informiert?
Jede Stunde geschehen weltweit dutzende Ereignisse, deren Todeszahlen die von Toronto übertreffen, von denen eine anhaltendere Gefahr ausgeht und von denen du vermutlich nicht einmal den Hauch einer Ahnung hast - weil sämtliche deutschen Medien vollkommen zu Recht zu dem Schluss kommen, dass sie für die/der Mehrheit der Deutschen vollkommen egal sind. Genauso wie ein Verrückter in Toronto.

Du verlangst, dass sämtliche deutsche Medien ihre Berichterstattung auf das Umfeld deiner Bekannten konzentrieren


----------



## Taskmaster (27. April 2018)

Komplizenschafft ist aber eben nicht direkte Gefahr. Hintermänner und wer wem mal ein Eis gekauft hat, nimmt in diesem Moment der Attacke keinen hohen Stellenwert ein.
Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied zwischen akuter Gefahr und potentieller Helferschaft.
Wenn ein bspw. ein Anschlag verübt wird, gibt die Polizei asap bekannt, ob Gefahr weiterhin besteht oder ob man die Sache unter Kontrolle hat.

Die "gesicherte Meldung" kam hierzulande Stunden nachdem sie überall sonst verfügbar war. Ich weiß das, ich habe mich persönlich bei der WELT beschwert, weil die nur von "Verletzten" ohne weitere Angaben berichteten, obwohl längst klar war, dass viel mehr passiert ist.

Entführte Personen in Juárez sind keine Bedrohung für hiesige Einwohner und deren Liebsten, denn dort (und auch in Somalia oder dem Sudan) werden nur wenige ihren Urlaub verbringen oder dorthin ausgewandert sein. Ich habe selbst Verwandte in Toronto. 
Ein typisches Strohmann-Argument also. "Wer berichtet denn über den Mond?" Der Bezug macht die Musik. Gleiches gilt für Lebensmittel in Indien, etc. (Wobei auch Lebensmittelskandale wie der rund um Babymilch in Frankreich oder der um Nudeln und Nestle in Indien hier zeitnahe Aufschlagen).

Ich verlange relevante Berichterstattung über Angriffe auf Passanten in allen "First World"-Ländern und Hauptreiseziele. 
Von Ägypten bis Türkei, von Russland bis Norwegen, von den USA bis Australien.
War bis vor kurzem auch nie ein Problem. Und das Tolle: es IST KEIN PROBLEM für England, die USA, Frankreich, Schweiz, ...
Nur hier ist es eines und es liegt gewiss nicht daran, dass man (vor allem in den ÖR) unterfinanziert wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2018)

Ich habe spontan 270000 deutsche Touristen für Kanada 2012 und 260000 deutsche Touristen für Mexiko 2016 gefunden. Ich weiß nicht, was für dich "Hauptreiseziele" sind, aber die beiden liegen auf einem Niveau. Indien spielt in genau der gleichen Liga und wie gesagt: Dort gibt es regelmäßig Gefahren, vor denen tatsächlich gewarnt werden müsste, während du wegen deiner Verwandten verlangst, dass deutsche Sender ein Team für "Toronto: Alles vorbei. Amtliche Zahlen morgen" einfliegen. Das ist einfach illusorisch, niemand in Deutschland außer dir braucht um Mitternacht eine Live-Berichterstattung zu dem Thema. Und selbst du konntest dich offensichtlich mehr als gut genug aus US-Medien respektive solchen mit US-Ablegern informieren, für die dieses Thema a) in ihrem regionalen Sendegebiet b) u.a. deswegen in Reichweite eigener Korrospondenten/Übertragungswagen und c) während der Arbeitszeiten stattfand. Ich würde dagegen wetten, dass man mitnichten "überall sonst" live informiert wurde. Vermutlich wissen viele Chinesen, Iraner und Kongolesen bis heute nichts davon und vermissen diese Information auch kein Bisschen.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. April 2018)

Jetzt wird es echt abstrus. Mitternacht-Live-Schalte? Weiter geht es mit Strohmann? Um wie viel Uhr war denn Amri (regionales Sendegebiet für Amerikaner ist Deutschland? Deswegen war CNN schneller und besser? Deswegen zeigten ARD und ZDF u.a. XXL Rateshows?) unterwegs, um wie viel Uhr war denn die Nummer in Kanada? Und damit sind wir ja noch lange nicht am Ende. Ich bin der einzige, den das stört? Die Verlinkungen mal wieder nicht gelesen und die Liter an Kotstrom ignoriert, die sich regelmäßig bei solchen Themen über ARD und ZDF ergießen? Du vergleichst Staaten wie den Iran und China mit einem Land wie Deutschland? Ist das dein Maßstab? Hast du überhaupt mal gegengeprüft, ob in deren Nachrichten etwas zum Thema lief? Nein?
Arbeitszeiten von Korrespondenten? Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung, was es bedeutet, Korrespondent zu sein? Eben keine Arbeitszeiten wie jeder andere zu haben, sondern ständig auf Abruf zu sein? Kennst du das Korrespondenten-Netzwerk der ÖR? Weißt du nicht mal, dass man sich in Übertragungen anderer Sender (so keine Kooperation besteht gegen eine Gebühr) einklinken lassen kann (hat CNN bei n-tv im Fall Amri getan)?
"Guck doch beim Ami!" Auch bei Anschlägen in Deutschland?  Soll das jetzt wirklich ein Argument sein? Das ist deine Vorstellung von Meinungsbildung in einem Deutschland 2018?

Ich denke, du solltest mal reflektieren, was du so von dir gibst. Es beißt sich an allen Ecken und Enden und offenbart ein wirklich krudes Weltbild.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2018)

"Kanada" = "Amri"
"Korespondeten in New York" = "Toronto"
"21 Uhr Toronto + 2-3 Stunden Verifikation" != "Mitternacht"
"Verlinkgungen" = "0 URLs"
"Shitstorm" = "relevante Fakten"
"CNN" != "N-TV"
WTF?
Entweder ich bin schlicht zu blöd, deiner einen Argumentationslinie zu Folgen oder du weichst willkürlich auf unzusammenhängende, oft auch noch falsche Happen aus um dann auch auch noch Gesprächspartnern ein "krudes Weltbild" zu unterstellen. Either way: Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Poulton (28. April 2018)

Interessant finde ich mal wieder eines: Der ÖR scheint für manchen nur aus ARD und ZDF zu bestehen. Die Landesrundfunkanstalten, aus denen der ARD gebildet wird, mit ihrem Fernseh- und Radioprogramm fallen komplett unter den Tisch. Ebenso komplett unter den Tisch fallen lässt man die dritte Säule des ÖR: das Deutschlandradio mit seinen drei bundesweit, auch per altmodischen UKW, empfangbaren Programmen. Und zumindest dort kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass schon kurz nach dem Anschlag in Berlin davon berichtet wurde.

Aber hauptsache man kann mal wieder möglichst hübsch verklausuliert "Lügenpresse" rufen. Denn anscheinend geht keine Seite hier ohne.


----------



## Adi1 (28. April 2018)

Was heißt denn eigentlich "Lügenpresse"?

Die meisten Medien arbeiten doch neutral,

nur scheint aber die allgemeine Verblödung derart zugenommen zu haben,

dass man zwei Fakten (oder mehrere) nicht mehr in einen Zusammenhang bekommt 

Da wird es mal Zeit, dass gerade Eltern ihren Job ernsthafter ausüben müßten

Leider sind diese aber auch schon völlig Smartphone gesteuert,
eine Besserung der Intelligenz, darf man jetzt nicht mehr erwarten


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da wird es mal Zeit, dass gerade Eltern ihren Job ernsthafter ausüben müßten
> 
> Leider sind diese aber auch schon völlig Smartphone gesteuert,
> eine Besserung der Intelligenz, darf man jetzt nicht mehr erwarten


Es sind nicht nur Jugendliche die sich negativ beeinflussen lassen, sondern leider auch erschreckend viele Erwachsene. Die haben die "normalen" Medien schon abgeschrieben. 
Das kriege ich immer wieder, auch auf Facebook mit.
Und wenn man sich so anguckt wieviele AfD wählen... dann weiß man ungefähr wieviele sich von den normalen Medien schon abgewendet haben. Wobei nicht alle AfD Wähler aber kenne einige die gucken sich keine normalen Nachrichten mehr an. Sind auch linke, Aluhutträger und etc dabei.


----------



## Taskmaster (28. April 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Kanada" = "Amri"
> "Korespondeten in New York" = "Toronto"
> "21 Uhr Toronto + 2-3 Stunden Verifikation" != "Mitternacht"
> "Verlinkgungen" = "0 URLs"
> ...



Wer sich den Schuh anzieht... Oder hast du mal wieder einfach drauflos gepostet, ohne den Thread zu lesen?! Das ist bei dir ja leider Alltag. Hier ging die Diskussion los.
Ka, warum einige Personen es nicht schaffen, sich erst mal einen Überblick über eine Diskussion und die Beiträge zu verschaffen, bevor sie einsteigen und die Anwendung von Hyperlinks nicht verstehen (fast so alt wie das Internet).

/edit
Faulheit sollte eigentlich nicht belohnt werden (und eigentlich warst du da ja sogar schon involviert), aber:


Taskmaster schrieb:


> In Kanada ist auch Französisch Amtssprache. Heißt das, Frankreich ist auch Kanada?
> 
> Dass auch Boulevard-Blätter gute Arbeit machen können, kannst du ja in diesem Fall gerne nachvollziehen. 1:1 Zeugenaussagen, (viel) Bildmaterial vom Tatort, Infos über Verletzte und Tote direkt von der Polizei.
> Als das dort zu lesen war, gab es hierzulande (wie beschrieben) so gut wie keine Informationen. Lediglich von ein paar Verletzten war die Rede.
> ...





> In der ARD läuft nach der 20 Uhr-Tagesschau „*Wer weiß denn sowas XXL – das unvorstellbare Wissensquiz“* mit Kai Pflaume. Das ZDF sendet den ersten Teil von „Gotthard“,  den Zweiteiler über den Bau des ersten Gotthardtunnels im späten 19. Jahrhundert.
> ...
> Wohlgemerkt: Es handelt sich um einen mutmaßlichen Anschlag in der deutschen Hauptstadt – nicht in Brüssel, Paris oder Nizza. Eine schnelle und umfassende Berichterstattung inklusive Augenzeugenberichten und einer Live-Schalte bekommen Zuschauer jedoch zunächst nicht bei den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen geboten, sondern bei den Nachrichtensendern n-tv, n24 und CNN.
> ...
> In den folgenden zwei Stunden wird das *CNN-Programm aus Atlanta gesteuert: Während Moderator Jake Tapper immer neue Augenzeugenberichte präsentieren und durch die Partnerschaft mit n-tv auf das Bildmaterial der Kölner zurückgreifen kann*, betont „Tagesthemen“-Moderator Ingo Zamperoni gebetsmühlenartig, keine Spekulationen schüren zu wollen und sendet wiederholt vorbereitete Beiträge über Terrorattacken aus den vergangenen fünf Jahren, beginnend am Moskauer Flughafen Domodedowo im Januar 2011.



@Adi1
Nein, leider nicht. Per Definition schon nicht. Geregelt wird das im sogenannten Tendenzschutz. Das macht es ja so schwer, gute und neutrale Informationen zu erhalten. Jeder Verlag hat eine "politische Heimat". Die Parteien (besonders die SPD) sind auch aktiv im Verlagswesen unterwegs.
Das Problem ist wenn dann eher, dass (ich leihe mir das mal von dir) "die allgemeine Verblödung derart zugenommen" hat, dass die Leute tendenziöse/manipulative Berichterstattung nicht mehr bemerken, selbst wenn sie sie wie ein Bus streift.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn eigentlich "Lügenpresse"?
> 
> Die meisten Medien arbeiten doch neutral,
> 
> ...



Wirklich "Neutral" arbeitet gar kein Medium, liegt schlicht daran das hinter jedem Artikel ein Mensch sitzt, der eine eigene Meinung hat, und selbst wenn dieser Mensch versucht dabei möglichst neutral zu berichten wirst du unterschwellig in vielen Fällen eine Tendenz haben und sei dies nur durch die Art wie für die Berichterstattung recherchiert wurde. Allerdings versuchen die meisten Leitmedien und deren Redakteure natürlich zumindest halbwegs / soweit es ihnen möglich ist neutral ihre Artikel zu verfassen.

Die Leitmedien sind daher sicher nicht schlechter (mehr "Lügenpresse") als irgendwelche Alternativmedien, in vielen Fällen sicher auch bzgl. des Informationsgehalts besser, da genauer, bzw. weniger idiologisch geladen.
Ein gebildeter / "schlauer" Mensch sollte sich trotzdem nie auf nur eine Seite verlassen, sondern immer auch andere (Sekundär)Quellen durchgehen, auch die alternativen und Propagandamedien, schlicht um das Spektrum an Informationen und ihre Schnittmenge abzugleichen.

Anonsten, gibt es in den Leitmedien natürlich durchaus auch vereinzelte Mitarbeiter die ganz klar alles andere als eine möglichst neutrale Berichterstattung betreiben und genauso ihre eigenen Ansichten / Überzeugungen und Weltbilder einfließen lassen wie in den alternativen Medien und dies auch nicht immer kentlich machen.
Bzw. gibt es auch jene die es absichtlich mit einer möglichst genauen Berichterstattung nicht so genau nehmen und denen es am Ende ehr um bild / RTL-mäßige Sensationsgeilheit geht, wie z.B. einem Dennis Leiffels:

*Hass ist ihr Hobby - Rabiat - ARD | Das Erste*

Und das es zuweilen auch unsere Leitmedien auf ganzer Linie schaffen können bei der Berichterstattung zu versagen kann man z.B. hier, in folgender Studie über die Berichterstattung der Medien während der Flüchtlingskrise, nachlesen:

https://www.otto-brenner-stiftung.de...Haller_Web.pdf

Zusammenfassend:


> _"Die Berichterstattung in den drei Leitmedien
> ist zu  großen  Teilen  auf  die  (partei)politische
> Arena der Koalitionspartner fixiert. Diejenigen,
> die sich in den Behörden und Einrichtungen um
> ...



Am Ende kochen halt alle nur mit Wasser, wie es so schön heißt.


----------



## remember5 (29. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es sind nicht nur Jugendliche die sich negativ beeinflussen lassen, sondern leider auch erschreckend viele Erwachsene. Die haben die "normalen" Medien schon abgeschrieben.
> Das kriege ich immer wieder, auch auf Facebook mit.
> Und wenn man sich so anguckt wieviele AfD wählen... dann weiß man ungefähr wieviele sich von den normalen Medien schon abgewendet haben. Wobei nicht alle AfD Wähler aber kenne einige die gucken sich keine normalen Nachrichten mehr an. Sind auch linke, Aluhutträger und etc dabei.



Insgesammt betrachtet brauchste aber keine Angst zu haben. Die Systemzombies sind immernoch in der überzahl. Kannst dich also sicher fühlen  Die "normalen" Medien haben immernoch die Vormachstellung  Auf Facebook, Youtube etc. wird ja jetzt ordentlich zensiert damit das auch bleibt  Abweichende Meinungen oder andere Sichtweisen braucht kein Mensch um sich selbst eine Meinung bilden zu können


----------



## JePe (29. April 2018)

Vor allem sollte niemand "Facebook, Youtube etc" brauchen, um sich ueber (wirklich wichtige) Dinge eine Meinung zu bilden. Wo genau Du ein Defizit an "abweichenden Meinungen" entdeckt hast ... k. A. Manchmal wuerde ich mir fuer das Mentalerbrochene, dass durchs Internet schwappt, eine Obergrenze herzlich wuenschen (das waer doch was fuer den Heimatminister?).

Ansonsten - vielleicht ein Smilie too much.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte niemand "Facebook, Youtube etc" brauchen, um sich ueber (wirklich wichtige) Dinge eine Meinung zu bilden. Wo genau Du ein Defizit an "abweichenden Meinungen" entdeckt hast ... k. A. Manchmal wuerde ich mir fuer das Mentalerbrochene, dass durchs Internet schwappt, eine Obergrenze herzlich wuenschen (das waer doch was fuer den Heimatminister?).
> 
> Ansonsten - vielleicht ein Smilie too much.



Nun ja, ganz ohne Grund werden Reporter ohne Grenzen wohl nicht festgestellt haben das auch in westlichen Demokratien 2017 zusehends die Pressefreiheit und damit meist auch einhergehend die Meinungsfreiheit verschlechtert hat:


> „*Besonders erschreckend ist, dass auch Demokratien immer stärker  unabhängige Medien und Journalisten einschränken, anstatt die  Pressefreiheit als Grundwert hochzuhalten“*, sagte ROG-Vorstandssprecher  Michael Rediske. „Demokratische Regierungen dürfen den Autokraten der  Welt durch Überwachungsgesetze oder demonstrative Geringschätzung  unabhängiger Medien keinen Vorwand für ihre Repression gegen  Journalisten liefern.“
> 
> In knapp zwei Dritteln der 180  untersuchten Länder hat sich die Situation im vergangenen Jahr  verschlechtert. *Dazu haben die Entwicklungen in demokratischen Ländern  beigetragen. Immer wieder haben Politiker Journalisten verbal  angegriffen und Regierungen Gesetze verabschiedet, die  Überwachungsbefugnisse der Geheimdienste ausbauen und Whistleblower  bedrohen.
> *
> ...




Ansonsten umschreibt es auch der folgende Artikel von Herrn Steinhoefel halbwegs gut:


> Im April 2017 verurteilte das Amtsgericht Berlin-Tiergarten einen  57jährigen Arbeitslosen wegen öffentlicher Aufforderung zu Straftaten  und Beleidigung zu Lasten von Bundestagsvizepräsidentin Claudia Roth auf  Facebook zu einer Geldstrafe von 4800 Euro. Ganz ohne NetzDG.
> 
> Maas’ Gesetz verlagert die Prüfung von Äußerungen weg von den  Gerichten, hin zu den Löschkasernen der sozialen Medien. *Künftig  befinden nicht mehr Richter über die Grenzen der Meinungsfreiheit,  sondern in Schnellkursen zur digitalen Exekution von „Hass und Hetze“  dressierte Mindestlohnakteure.* Ein demokratischer Staat gibt die  Kontrolle seiner Institutionen über ein fundamentales Grundrecht auf.
> 
> ...



Ganz unbegründet kann man die Kritik über eine zunehmende Zensur und Meinungsbeschneidung daher schon nicht nennen. Aber natürlich sind wir noch lange nicht an dem Punkt angelangt an dem eine Türkei, oder gar ein China, oder Nordkorea sind, trotzdem sollte die eingeschlagene Richtung der Entwicklung in Europa einen schon zu denken geben.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Insgesammt betrachtet brauchste aber keine Angst zu haben. Die Systemzombies sind immernoch in der überzahl. Kannst dich also sicher fühlen  Die "normalen" Medien haben immernoch die Vormachstellung  Auf Facebook, Youtube etc. wird ja jetzt ordentlich zensiert damit das auch bleibt  Abweichende Meinungen oder andere Sichtweisen braucht kein Mensch um sich selbst eine Meinung bilden zu können


Wenn es denn immer nur bei "Meinungen" bliebe. Was bei Facebook manche Leute in/mit ihren echten Namen posten das ist schon  hart. Die meinen wohl das wäre ein rechtsfreier Raum.


----------



## JePe (30. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun ja, ganz ohne Grund werden Reporter ohne Grenzen wohl nicht festgestellt haben das auch in westlichen Demokratien 2017 zusehends die Pressefreiheit und damit meist auch einhergehend die Meinungsfreiheit verschlechtert hat:



Bei Platz 16 von 180 ist sehr viel mehr Luft nach unten als nach oben. Russland, dessen Systemmedien ja auch hier im Forum regelmaessig eine wohlfeile Quelle sind, wenn das Geschriebene gefaellt, rangiert auf Platz 148 (Quelle). Was nichts beschoenigen, wohl aber einen Kontext herstellen soll.

Daran, dass "Facebook, Youtube etc" einen zur Meinungsbildung in etwa so wertvollen Beitrag leisten wie ein Rizinuseinlauf bei Brechdurchfall, aendert das aber auch nichts?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten umschreibt es auch der folgende Artikel von Herrn Steinhoefel halbwegs gut:



Tut er das? Er begruendet die behauptete Grundgesetz- und Voelkerrechtswidrigkeit des NetzDG mit einem Fall, von dem er selbst einraeumt, dass das NetzDG nichts mit ihm zu tun hat. Jemand zuhause, McFly? Warum klagt Anwalt (!) Steinhoefel nicht einfach in Karlsruhe?

In den 1990ern hat die Media Saturn-Holding uebrigens "undercover"-Kaeufer zu Wettbewerbern geschicjt, die dort gefeilscht haben ... und Herr Steinhoefel hat dann den Wettbewerber verklagt. 2015 hat er sich ueber eine von Fluechtlingen begangene Vergewaltigung in Rage geredet ... die es aber nie gab. Was ihn 2016 nicht davon abhielt, unter Verweis auf dieselbe Fantasietat gegen die Ausbildung von Fluechtlingen als Bademeister zu wettern. Vielleicht hat Herr Steinhoefel an dem Tag, an dem an der Uni erklaert wurde, dass man als Rechtsanwalt ein Organ der Rechtspflege ist, ja einfach nur gefehlt. Seine Eignung als rechtsstaatliches Gewissen scheint mir jedenfalls ueberschaubar zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun ja, ganz ohne Grund werden Reporter ohne Grenzen wohl nicht festgestellt haben das auch in westlichen Demokratien 2017 zusehends die Pressefreiheit und damit meist auch einhergehend die Meinungsfreiheit verschlechtert hat:



Das liegt aber eher daran, dass sie von Pegida und Co. an ihrer Arbeit gehindert werden.
Wenn du als Reporter berichten willst, aber von einer gesamten Gruppe angefeindet wirst, kannst du nicht berichten und dann wird die Pressefreiheit genauso eingeschränkt als wenn du in Nord Korea was erfahren willst.


----------



## Tilfred (3. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt aber eher daran, dass sie von Pegida und Co. an ihrer Arbeit gehindert werden.
> Wenn du als Reporter berichten willst, aber von einer gesamten Gruppe angefeindet wirst, kannst du nicht berichten und dann wird die Pressefreiheit genauso eingeschränkt als wenn du in Nord Korea was erfahren willst.



Da sehe ich mich gerade in meinem Büro hocken um meine Reportage zu tippen, als plötzlich Maßen von Menschen über mich herfallen
und "Wir sind das Volk! Merkel muß weg! Lügenpresse!" skandieren. Da würde ich natürlich auch durcheinander kommen! 

Also Sachen gibts ja! Genau wie in Nordkorea!


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt aber eher daran, dass sie von Pegida und Co. an ihrer Arbeit gehindert werden.
> Wenn du als Reporter berichten willst, aber von einer gesamten Gruppe angefeindet wirst, kannst du nicht berichten und dann wird die Pressefreiheit genauso eingeschränkt als wenn du in Nord Korea was erfahren willst.





Ohne Worte, die fehlen einem / mir da gerade etwas dazu...

Pegida "behindert" die Medien bei der Ausübung ihrer Arbeit und somit in der allgemeinen Pressefreiheit, einfach nur wow...
Steht eigentlich auch Lindt bei jedem Einkauf neben dir und behindert dich in deiner Freiheit für deine Ernährung was anderes als Schokolade zu kaufen?

Pegida "behindern" die Medien vieleicht bei ihrer Berichterstattung über sich selbst, aber das schränkt in keinster weise die allgemeine Presse und Meinungsfreiheit ein, da du trotzdem über Pegida berichten kannst, nur genaue Einblicke in die "Bewegung" sind halt weniger tief, mangels Zugänglichkeit (das fehlt dir aber auch bei Google, Thyssenkrupp, den BND, die Freimaurer, die CDU / CSU, FDP, Hanelise Meier und so zimlich allen anderen Institutionen und privaten Personen, niemand wird dir uneingeschränkten Einblick in sein Umfeld geben,  besonders nicht wenn sich das als nachteilig herrausstellen kann, deshalb käme aber niemand auf die Idee zu sagen das dies eine Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit wäre)...

Ehrlich Threshold, ich glaube fast das ist leider wirklich ein neuer absoluter Tiefpunkt in deinen Kommentaren...


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2018)

Klick. Hat ungefaehr 1,5 Sekunden gedauert, den Link zu finden. Was schlechtes gegessen ... ?


----------



## Rolk (3. Mai 2018)

Man beachte das Datum. Scheint ja sehr oft vorzukommen. Vielleicht werden die Teilnehmer solcher Veranstalltungen einfach auch etwas dünnhäutiger, wenn die Anreise immer gefährlicher wird.^^


----------



## Tilfred (3. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Klick. Hat ungefaehr 1,5 Sekunden gedauert, den Link zu finden. Was schlechtes gegessen ... ?



Ein bißchen Pfefferspray!? Erzähl sowas mal Louis und Clark! Da gings noch ab mit dem Hubschrauber und mit dem Fallschirm
oder ohne hinter feindliche Linien. 

Nichts mit: "Ich stehe hier an der deutschen Grenze und im Hintergrund können sie Syrien erahnen!" 

Außerdem wurden Prügel empfohlen! Sehr schlampige Ausführung! Naja, wem sag ich das, es taugt halt nichts mehr
das (Ausweis) Personal!

Die Zeitungen sind doch voll, es können also nicht alles Weicheier sein!


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Klick. Hat ungefaehr 1,5 Sekunden gedauert, den Link zu finden. Was schlechtes gegessen ... ?



Wie heißt das Zauberwort, dass man sonst gerne bei anderen Ereignissen nutzt? Ich meine es heißt „Einzelfall“. Kann mich aber auch irren, bei den ganzen „Einzelfällen“ verliert man schon mal den Überblick 

Außerdem hat Treshold hier die Pressefreiheit als so eingeschränkt, wie in Nordkorea, bezeichnet. 

Einen Angriff durch Privatpersonen, mit einem Repressionsapparat wie den nordkoreanischen Staat zu vergleichen, ist natürlich schon großes Kino.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Klick. Hat ungefaehr 1,5 Sekunden gedauert, den Link zu finden. Was schlechtes gegessen ... ?



Ja und? Nochmal die Frage, in wie weit tangiert der Angriff während einer Pegidademo die in meiner Verlinkung von Reporter ohne Grenzen angebrachte Äußerung einer Verschlechterung der Pressefreiheit / Meinungsfreiheit um die es vor und in Thresholds Post ging?
Jemand hat aus der Demonstration herraus mit Pfefferspray gegen Reporter benutzt, schön, kann auch passieren das jemand auf den Reporter mit einer Holzlatte losgeht wenn der über einen sozialen Brennpunkt berichtet, über Rockerbanden, über Reichsbürger, über einen Betrüger, jemanden der Müll illegal entsorgt hat, usw. usf. nennt man schlicht Berufsrisiko in anderen Berufsgruppen, etwa so wie bei Zoowärtern, die können auch nicht mangelnde Pressefreiheit rufen wenn ein Löwe, oder Bär sie anfällt, genau so wenig wie der Arbeitsamtmitarbeiter wenn ein Bezieher mal wieder wegen Sanktionen austickt und das Messer zückt.
Der Angriff selbst hat erst einmal nichts mit einer Einschränkung / Behinderung, der Pressefreiheit zu tun, auch wenn er evt. aus einer ablehnenden Haltung gegenüber der Presse erwachsen sein sollte.

Was anderes wäre es gewesen wenn z.B. die Polizei, als staatliches Organ, bei der Pegida-Demo die Reporter absichtlich daran gehindert hätte über die Demo zu berichten und Videomaterial vernichtet hätte, das wäre dann ein Angriff gegen die Pressefreiheit / Meinungsfreiheit gewesen, oder sie hätte jemand den Reporter körperlich attackiert nicht eingeschritten wäre, oder sich geweigert hätte die Strafanzeige aufzunehmen, usw.

Thresholds Post hat also nichts mit dem Thema eines Angriffs / einer Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit zu tun gehabt und der Bezug auf Pegida ist leider schlicht falsch, genauso wenig wie dein Post den Post von Threshold irgendwie untermauern / bekräftigen würde.
Reporter ohne Grenzen spricht bei dem Angriff aus der Demo herraus nicht von einer Einschränkung, bzw. einen Angriff gegen die Pressefreiheit, der da von "Pegida" vollführt worden wäre, sondern moniert sich nur indirekt das der Staat bei der Verfolgung dieser Taten so wenig erfolgreich ist (Ergreifung / Anklage / Verurteilung), der Staat also wenig effektiv beim Schutz der Pressefreiheit zu sein scheint, was etwas völlig anderes ist als das Pegida die Pressefreiheit behindern / einschränken würde.

In dem Jahresbericht von Reporter ohne Grenzen, bzgl. dem jährlichen Überblick über die Pressefreiheit geht es auch vor allem darum inwieweit staatliche Institutionen dafür sorgen das die Pressefreiheit / Meinungsfreiheit möglich ist (durch Schutz und Strafverfolgung), bzw. diese Stellen eben beides behindern (Überwachung, Bedrohung, Freiheitsentzug, Mord, usw).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2018)

Feindselige Aussprache gegenüber Pressevertretern, Skandierung von Parolen und Anheizen von Massen gegen die Medien, Ankündigung öffentlich rechtliche dicht zu machen, Treffen unter Ausschluss aller außer der eigenen Organisation nahestehenden Organen - das ist zwar noch lange nicht Nordkorea, aber es ist eine Einschränkung der Arbeit freier Medien. Und das ist keine Beschreibung von kriminellen Rockerbanden, wilden Tieren oder bei der Tat ertappten Kleinverbrechern, sondern des Kanons einer Bundestagsfraktion und somit leider fester Bestandteil der politischen Medienlandschaft Deutschlands.
(Die allgemeine Kritik an der Pressefreiheit dürfte trotzdem eher auf zunehmende Überwachung, Einschränkung von Grund- und Presserechten auf Basis willkürlicher Verdachtsäußerungen sowie eingeschränkter Informationspolitik der Regierung zurückgehen. In den letzten Jahren haben sich ja einige fragwürdige Handlungen von Staatsorganen, insbesondere der Geheimdienste, zum Teil aber auch der Polizei, abgezeichnet und anstatt die Hintergründe gegenüber der Presse vorzulegen, wie dies in einem offenem Rechtsstaat üblich sein sollte, hat die Politik mit weitreichenden Lockerungen reagiert, die es auch sekundären Quellen beinahe unmöglich machen, ohne erhebliche persönliche Gefahr mit der Presse zusammenzuarbeiten.)


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Mai 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Feindselige Aussprache gegenüber Pressevertretern, Skandierung von Parolen und Anheizen von Massen gegen die Medien, Ankündigung öffentlich rechtliche dicht zu machen, Treffen unter Ausschluss aller außer der eigenen Organisation nahestehenden Organen - das ist zwar noch lange nicht Nordkorea, aber es ist eine Einschränkung der Arbeit freier Medien. Und das ist keine Beschreibung von kriminellen Rockerbanden, wilden Tieren oder bei der Tat ertappten Kleinverbrechern, sondern des Kanons einer Bundestagsfraktion und somit leider fester Bestandteil der politischen Medienlandschaft Deutschlands.



Nur redest du hier von der AfD und Threshold redete von Pegida.
Pegida sitzt aber nicht im Bundestag, auch wenn einige führende Köpfe der AfD nachweisbar mit Pegida sympatisieren mögen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Die allgemeine Kritik an der Pressefreiheit dürfte trotzdem eher auf zunehmende Überwachung, Einschränkung von Grund- und Presserechten auf Basis willkürlicher Verdachtsäußerungen sowie eingeschränkter Informationspolitik der Regierung zurückgehen. In den letzten Jahren haben sich ja einige fragwürdige Handlungen von Staatsorganen, insbesondere der Geheimdienste, zum Teil aber auch der Polizei, abgezeichnet und anstatt die Hintergründe gegenüber der Presse vorzulegen, wie dies in einem offenem Rechtsstaat üblich sein sollte, hat die Politik mit weitreichenden Lockerungen reagiert, die es auch sekundären Quellen beinahe unmöglich machen, ohne erhebliche persönliche Gefahr mit der Presse zusammenzuarbeiten.)



Richtig, genau das kritisiert auch Reporter ohne Grenzen, weil das wirklich kritische Entwicklungen sind. Sowas wie Pegida (mit seiner medienfeindlichen Haltung) findest du hingegen teilweise seit vielen Jahrzehnten immer wieder selbst in den Ländern mit besten Bedingungen für die Pressefreiheit. Die Bedeutung für die Relevanz, im Bezug auf die Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit, die davon ausgeht, tendiert daher auch ehr Richtung unrelevant und sicher nicht ist es auch nur im entferntesten mit einem Nordkorea zu vergleichen, weil da würde so eine Protestbewegung, wie ua. Pegida, nicht einmal vom Staat toleriert werden.


----------



## JePe (4. Mai 2018)

Was Reporter ohne Grenzen kritisiert, kann man bei Reporter ohne Grenzen nachlesen. Unverfaelscht & ungekuerzt. In der Tat - und zu Recht - ist man dort besorgt ueber Entwicklungen in der Gesetzgebung, die Einschraenkungen fuer Journalisten bedeuten _koennen_ und bemaengelt, dass es fuer den eigenen Berufsstand keine Ausnahmen gibt. Das ist weder falsch noch besonders realitaetsnah - denn Ueberwachungsmassnahmen sind eher ein Hammer als ein Skalpell; es ist im Vorfeld nicht zwingend abzusehen, welche Erkenntnisse gewonnen werden. Alleine der Umstand, dass dies thematisiert und kritisiert werden kann scheint mir aber zu dem paranoiden Unterton, den ich hier teilweise herauslese, inkompatibel zu sein?

Ansonsten geht man durchaus sehr detailliert auf verbale und physische Gewalt gegen Journalisten ein. Teils vom extremen Rand, sehr prominent aber auch durch die Polizei waehrend des G20 (ich erinnere mich lebhaft, dass es dafuer, auch hier, teils unverhohlenen Applaus und "selbst schuld!"-Thesen gab). Und die kein Pressewaesserchen truebende AfD sperrt in bester Trump-Manier unliebsame Fragen lieber aus, anstatt sie zu beantworten.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ohne Worte, die fehlen einem / mir da gerade etwas dazu...
> 
> Pegida "behindert" die Medien bei der Ausübung ihrer Arbeit und somit in der allgemeinen Pressefreiheit, einfach nur wow...
> Steht eigentlich auch Lindt bei jedem Einkauf neben dir und behindert dich in deiner Freiheit für deine Ernährung was anderes als Schokolade zu kaufen?
> ...



Das ist Fakt und wird auch so von den Journalisten erklärt, wenns darum geht, wieso Deutschland nur auf Platz 15. Journalisten werden bei ihrer Arbeit behindert, und darum geht es.
Bevor du also irgendeinen Unsinn verbreitest und mich anfeindest, solltest du mal die Fakten studieren.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Und die kein Pressewaesserchen truebende AfD sperrt in bester Trump-Manier unliebsame Fragen lieber aus, anstatt sie zu beantworten.


Sorry, aber dieser Punkt ist politischer Aktivismus und fern jeglicher Realität.
Parteien sperren ständig die Presse aus.
Gerade rund um die letzte Koalitionsbildung waren die Türen ständig verschlossen.
Generelle Beispiele (keine 3 Sekunden Google):
Groko Brake: SPD tagt hinter
CDU und CSU in Berlin: Unionstreffen hinter verschlossenen Turen  - FOCUS Online
CDU-Stadtverband tagt hinter verschlossenen Turen | Wolfenbuttel

Nachrichten hierzu kann man den ganzen Tag posten. Alle Trump? 
Gefällt mir zwar auch nicht, aber das ist der Stand der Dinge.
Außerdem: so ziemlich jedes Akkreditierungssystem ist dazu gedacht, unliebsame Fragesteller auf Distanz zu halten. Wer von den Handverlesenen dann trotzdem unangenehm auffällt, verliert entweder die Akkreditierung oder wird zukünftig schlicht übergangen. Bei unangenehmen Themen werden oft auch erst gar keine Fragen zugelassen, nur Statements verlesen und dann darf der Rücken bewundert werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Was Reporter ohne Grenzen kritisiert, kann man bei Reporter ohne Grenzen nachlesen. Unverfaelscht & ungekuerzt. In der Tat - und zu Recht - ist man dort besorgt ueber Entwicklungen in der Gesetzgebung, die Einschraenkungen fuer Journalisten bedeuten _koennen_ und bemaengelt, dass es fuer den eigenen Berufsstand keine Ausnahmen gibt. Das ist weder falsch noch besonders realitaetsnah - denn Ueberwachungsmassnahmen sind eher ein Hammer als ein Skalpell; es ist im Vorfeld nicht zwingend abzusehen, welche Erkenntnisse gewonnen werden. Alleine der Umstand, dass dies thematisiert und kritisiert werden kann scheint mir aber zu dem paranoiden Unterton, den ich hier teilweise herauslese, inkompatibel zu sein?



Wer hat eigentlich das BND-Gesetzt und das NetzDG beschlossen? Komisch, dass die in Tresholds Vergleich mit Nordkorea gar nicht vorkommen. Warum bloß?

Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt…



JePe schrieb:


> Und die kein Pressewaesserchen truebende AfD sperrt in bester Trump-Manier unliebsame Fragen lieber aus, anstatt sie zu beantworten.



Das hat aber nichts mit Eingriff in die Pressefreiheit zu tun, das ist schlicht Hausrecht. Wenn ich Person X auf meiner Veranstaltung nicht haben will, dann ist das mein gutes Recht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist Fakt und wird auch so von den Journalisten erklärt, wenns darum geht, wieso Deutschland nur auf Platz 15. Journalisten werden bei ihrer Arbeit behindert, und darum geht es.



Und in dem Link, den JePe zur Verfügung gestellt hat, wird insbesondere auf das BND-Gesetz und das NetzDG hingewiesen. 

Das sind handfeste Aktionen seitens des Staates, die Journalisten behindern, nicht irgendwelche Einzelfälle von Privatpersonen. Komisch nur, dass du darauf gar nicht eingehst. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Bevor du also irgendeinen Unsinn verbreitest und mich anfeindest, solltest du mal die Fakten studieren.



Angesichts der Faktenlage, solltest du dir diesen Spruch eher selbst zu Herzen nehmen, bevor du hier andere belehrst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur redest du hier von der AfD und Threshold redete von Pegida.
> Pegida sitzt aber nicht im Bundestag, auch wenn einige führende Köpfe der AfD nachweisbar mit Pegida sympatisieren mögen.



Treshold schreibt viel, selbst wenn der Tag nicht lang ist und das meiste davon geht mir am Allerwertesten vorbei . Reagiert habe ich vor allem auf deine Schilderung, der zu Folge eine Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit nicht bestünde, weil die Aktionen gegen Medien nicht von staatlichen Institutionen ausgehe. Und da muss ich klar sagen: Wenn sich wichtige Akteure der Gesellschaft der Berichterstattung entziehen, dann kann sehr wohl eine Einschränkung vorliegen ohne dass Staatsorgane aktiv gegen Reporter vorgehen.


----------



## JePe (4. Mai 2018)

Taskmaster;9344511
 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber dieser Punkt ist politischer Aktivismus und fern jeglicher Realität.



Weil es Dir nicht gefaellt?



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Parteien sperren ständig die Presse aus.



Dieser Punkt ist Populismus und fern jeglicher Realitaet©.

Gleichwohl. Die eine, die eine Alternative sein und alles anders machen will, tut das auffallend oft und / oder selektiv. Sagen die, die es wissen muessen. Weil sie draussen bleiben oder unter dem Applaus der Alternativisten den Tagungsort verlassen muessen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Gerade rund um die letzte Koalitionsbildung waren die Türen ständig verschlossen.



Kann das daran liegen, dass es da um vertrauliche Inhalte ging? Immerhin hat ja ein Nicht-Koalitionaer die Verhandlungen (auch) deshalb platzen lassen, weil die Vertraulichkeit nicht gewahrt wurde. Ich halte Vertraulichkeit bei Koalitionssondierungen / -verhandlungen auch nicht fuer beanstandenswert - immerhin ist der Waehlerwille da ja schon aktenkundig und suchten die Gewaehlten nun nach inhaltlichen Schnittmengen. Das Ergebnis ist auch allgemein zugaenglich. Ganz ohne Akkreditierung.

Wenn dagegen programmatische Ausrichtungen oder Personalien zur Debatte stehen, finde ich es mit dem grundgesetzlichen Auftrag der Parteien, sagen wir mal: schwierig zu vereinbaren, wenn man die Presse und damit das Stimmvieh aussperrt oder Cherrypicking betreibt und so die Berichterstattung manipuliert.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Außerdem: so ziemlich jedes Akkreditierungssystem ist dazu gedacht, unliebsame Fragesteller auf Distanz zu halten. Wer von den Handverlesenen dann trotzdem unangenehm auffällt, verliert entweder die Akkreditierung oder wird zukünftig schlicht übergangen. Bei unangenehmen Themen werden oft auch erst gar keine Fragen zugelassen, nur Statements verlesen und dann darf der Rücken bewundert werden.



Ist das so? 

In Kuba vielleicht. Oder meinetwegen in Nordkorea. Womit sich der Kreis ja schliessen wuerde.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und in dem Link, den JePe zur Verfügung gestellt hat, wird insbesondere auf das BND-Gesetz und das NetzDG hingewiesen.
> 
> Das sind handfeste Aktionen seitens des Staates, die Journalisten behindern, nicht irgendwelche Einzelfälle von Privatpersonen. Komisch nur, dass du darauf gar nicht eingehst.



Ich habe auf Punkte hingewiesen, die es z.B. vor 10 Jahren noch gar nicht gab.
Wenn der Staat die Pressefreiheit behindert, ist das immer zu kritisieren.
Aber inzwischen ist es so, dass sich gesamte Gruppen der Pressefreiheit widersetzen, Journalisten als Lügner beschimpfen, sie körperlich attackieren und ihnen keinen Freiraum für eine Berichterstattung geben.
Wie nennst du das denn?
Ich nenne das Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Treshold schreibt viel, selbst wenn der Tag nicht lang ist und das meiste davon geht mir am Allerwertesten vorbei .



Immerhin nicht alles, das freut doch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Mai 2018)

Ich benutze den Begriff, der sonst so gerne benutzt wird. Einzelfall.

Und es bleibt fener dabei, dass es ein Unterschied ist, ob ein Staat die Pressefreiheit einschränkt oder ob Privatpersonen einen Journalisten angreifen. 

Und der Vergleich mit Nordkorea ist in jedem Fall falsch.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Weil es Dir nicht gefaellt?


Weil es so ist. Eine absolut alltägliche Praxis in der Parteienlandschaft nur auf eine Partei umzulegen und zu behaupten, diese würde ganz außergewöhnlich vorgehen, die Pressefreiheit unterlaufen, ist ein wunderbares Beispiel für eine politische Schlagseite.


JePe schrieb:


> Und die eine, die eine Alternative sein und alles anders machen will, tut das ueberdurchschnittlich oft und / oder selektiv. Sagen die, die es wissen muessen. Weil sie draussen bleiben oder unter dem Applaus der Alternativisten den Tagungsort verlassen muessen.


Überdurchschnittlich oft? Woher hast du diese Annahme? Magst mal eben googeln, wann bspw die CDU mal nicht hinter geschlossenen Türen tagt? Wirklich offen sind nur noch Zusammenkünfte, auf denen "Geschlossenheit" vorab abgesprochen wurde oder es wirklich absolut nicht möglich ist, sie zu isolieren,  weil der öffentliche Druck zu groß ist. Gerade Merkel spricht (bis auf ganz wenige Groß-Events) zur Partei fast ausschließlich unter Ausschluss der Presse.

Es gab und gibt durchaus einzelne Versammlungen bei der AfD, bei denen die Presse nicht dabei sein darf. Aber die sind (wie gesagt) überall Standard. Die AfD hat auch nie behauptet, sie würde sich an den Piraten orientieren.
Wer sich darüber aufregt, hat schlicht Scheuklappen auf und keine Ahnung vom Parteienalltag.




JePe schrieb:


> Kann das daran liegen, dass es da um vertrauliche Inhalte ging? Immerhin hat ja ein Nicht-Koalitionaer die Verhandlungen (auch) deshalb platzen lassen, weil die Vertraulichkeit nicht gewahrt wurde. Ich halte Vertraulichkeit bei Koalitionssondierungen / -verhandlungen auch nicht fuer beanstandenswert - immerhin ist der Waehlerwille da ja schon aktenkundig und suchen die Gewaehlten nun nach inhaltlichen Schnittmengen.


Nein, denn die "verschlossenen Türen", die ich beispielhaft ansprach, ranken sich um die Zustimmung zum bekannten Verhandlungsergebnis (was nichts mit den direkten Koalitionsverhandlungen zweier Parteien zur Regierungsbildung gemein hat). 
Der Koalitionsvertrag lag vor. Die Diskussionen innerhalb der Parteien (besonders in der SPD) über diesen durften aber so gut wie nie medial begleitet werden.
Wie nennst du das:


> Ein Schutzraum für SPD-Mitglieder
> 
> Journalistinnen müssen solche Dinge erfragen, weil bei den Regionalkonferenzen der Parteispitze Medienvertreter nicht zugelassen sind, auch nicht zum Auftakt in Hamburg. Die Partei will, so heißt es, einen Schutzraum für ihre Mitglieder schaffen, sie ohne Kameras diskutieren lassen. *Wer versucht, sich im Vorraum der Messehalle mit Genossinnen und Genossen zu unterhalten, wird unfreundlich gebeten, dies doch auf dem Vorplatz zu tun. Als die Veranstaltung beginnt, schließen sich die Pforten komplett.*


Aufschrei?
Das hat absolut nichts mit der eigentlichen Regierungsbildung zu tun. Nichts mit den Verhandlungen. Man wollte sich schlicht und einfach nicht streitend präsentieren, die Wortgefechte nicht in die Öffentlichkeit tragen.
Deine Anklage lautete "Die AfD sperrt nach Trump-Manier unliebsame Presse aus". Das tut sie aber nicht. Sie lässt genauso wie alle anderen dann Presse zu, wenn sie es für richtig hält. Anfangs hatte sie der Presse sogar vollen Zugang gewährt. Aber man hat eben schnell gemerkt, was man davon hat, wenn man Presse bspw. auf Mitgliederparteitage lässt und nicht auf Delegiertenparteitage setzt.
Deswegen: vor Ort: AfD-Bundesparteitag - PHOENIX | programm.ARD.de
Dass die FDP die Verhandlungen auch wegen der mangelnden "Vertraulichkeit" hat platzen lassen, darf man wohl eher stark bezweifeln und (wenn überhaupt) als Vorschub ansehen. Da gab es ganz andere Differenzen, die doch wesentlich entscheidender waren. 
Tut aber auch nichts zur Sache, wenn es darum geht, warum Parteien ganz generell die Presse nach Gusto aussperren, es aber nur der AfD vorgehalten wird.




JePe schrieb:


> Wenn dagegen programmatische Ausrichtungen oder Personalien zur Debatte stehen, finde ich es mit dem grundgesetzlichen Auftrag der Parteien, sagen wir mal: schwierig zu vereinbaren, wenn man die Presse und damit das Stimmvieh aussperrt oder Cherrypicking betreibt und so die Berichterstattung manipuliert.


"Cherrypicking" betreiben sie alle. Eben weil der Deutsche Wähler scheinbar die "Geschlossenheit" einer Partei noch vor Inhalte stellt. Deswegen gibt es in der CDU auch immer minutenlanges Geklatsche und hohe Wahlergebnisse für Parteifunktionäre, obwohl es im Kessel und an der Basis brodelt.
Eine ekelerregende Show. Das Vorspielen falscher Harmonie ist auch nichts anderes als das Vermeiden von kritischer Berichterstattung.


JePe schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> 
> In Kuba vielleicht. Oder meinetwegen in Nordkorea. Womit sich der Kreis ja schliessen wuerde.



Ist so. Sonst würde der Presseausweis und eine Anmeldung ausreichen. Es geht nicht darum, genügend Sitzplätze anbieten zu können. Akkreditierung bedeutet immer: Hintergrunddurchleuchtung. Dass die von dir verlinkte Nummer (und dort auch weiter unten erwähnt) ein (zugegeben recht übler) "Scherz" in einer Vorabversion, das Akkreditierungssystem noch gar nicht aktiviert und mit diesen Platzhaltern gefüllt, dieser Umstand quasi sofort auf Anfrage erklärt worden war? Man trotzdem (mal wieder) über das hingehaltene Stöckchen sprang?
Dass man sich zumindest die Echtheit der Personalien bestätigen lässt, dürfte kaum verwundern. Denn die unzähligen Übergriffe auf AfD-Politiker, deren Fahrzeuge, das Posten von Schulwegen von Kindern von AfD-Mitgliedern, das Veröffentlichen von vertraulichen Teilnehmerlisten, etc. pp. 
Ich kann völlig nachvollziehen, dass man mittlerweile auch genau wissen will, wer tatsächlich Zutritt möchte.

Und wie schließt sich da der Kreis genau? Der Vergleich zwischen einer konservativ/rechten Partei mit zutiefst linken Regimen war noch nie sonderlich clever. Aber wenn es nur um die wiederholte Erwähnung der Staaten geht, dann schließt sich wohl der (intellektuell sehr anspruchslose) Kreis.
"Seht! Er hat auch Pen** gesagt!"
"Höhöhö!"

Beim Herumgoogeln gerade gefunden und zum Thema lesenswert: http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/medien/der-afd-erfolg-sorgt-fuer-verwirrung-15220986.html


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist Fakt und wird auch so von den  Journalisten erklärt, wenns darum geht, wieso Deutschland nur auf Platz  15. Journalisten werden bei ihrer Arbeit behindert, und darum geht es.
> Bevor du also irgendeinen Unsinn verbreitest und mich anfeindest, solltest du mal die Fakten studieren.



Aber nicht primär von Pegida, oder einer anderen Gruppe dieser Art, behindert werden sie vorranglich von staatlichen Stellen, der unter anderem die Zusammenarbeit mit Sekundärquellen erschwert hat und die Medien überwacht, wie im Fall einer umfassenden Überwachung durch Geheimdienste in Nicht-EU Ländern:

Verfassungsbeschwerde gegen das BND-Gesetz | Reporter ohne Grenzen fur Informationsfreiheit

Das rechte Gruppen da auf den Zug aufspringen ist nur begründet durch die begünstigten Bedingungen die vor allem erst politisch geschaffen wurden (siehe auch Polen mit der PiS, oder Ungarn unter Orban).

Blödsinn erzählst also leider du in dem Fall und das nicht zu knapp, vor allem auch weil dabei der der Bezug im Vergleich zwischen Pegida, Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit und Nordkorea einfach nur jeglicher Beschreibung spotet.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Punkte hingewiesen, die es z.B. vor 10 Jahren noch gar nicht gab.
> 
> Aber inzwischen ist es so, dass sich gesamte Gruppen der Pressefreiheit  widersetzen, Journalisten als Lügner beschimpfen, sie körperlich  attackieren und ihnen keinen Freiraum für eine Berichterstattung geben.




Ach nicht, dann bilde ich mir wohl ein das z.B. die NPD auch schon vor weit über 10 Jahren Journalisten als Lügner und Systemlakaien hingestellt hat, oder das Alt-Nazis in Parteien wie der CDU / CSU, oder FDP Journalisten in den 60er und 70er Jahren als Verleumder und die Artikel als voll von Lügen bezeichnet haben, wenn diese die braune Vergangenheit untersucht und aufgedeckt haben und vergessen wir auch nicht die linke 68er Bewegung die vor allem die Springerpresse (ja damals galt Bild und Konsorten noch als Zeitung und ja sie haben wirklich gehetzt und gelogen) recht koloektiv als Schweinepresse bezeichnet haben und auch durchaus auf vereinzelte Vertreter dieser körperlich losgegangen sind.

Natürlich gibt es den Freiraum für Berichterstattung, solange die Journalisten hinter den Polizeibeamten bleiben, wenn man natürlich für exklusivsten Bilder möglichst nah ran will muss man halt immer damit rechnen das irgendwer tätlich / handgreiflich wird, der das nicht will, oder aber die Berichterstatung ablehnt. Wenn Reporter im nahen Osten, oder der Ukraine, wie in der Vergangenheit schon vorgekommen, möglichst nahe an Kampfgebiete gehen müssen sie auch damit rechnen das es irgend einem der dort sitzenden scheiß egal ist ob das ein Reporter ist oder nicht und sie sich Kugeln fangen und dabei sterben können. Vieleicht hegt derjenige sogar noch einen Hass auf westliche Kamerateams.

Es gibt kein Anrecht darauf für exklusive Bilder und Berichterstatung möglichst nah an irgendwas rankommen zu können, ungestört filmen zu können,  oder freimütig an Informationen zu gelangen, auch wenn Reporter ohne Grenzen das manchmal so kommunizieren möchten, das die ideale Freiheit die sei das Reporter völlig unbehelligt überall, über alles berichten können.
Solange es Personen gibt die etwas zu verbergen haben, oder negativ gegen bestimmte Medien eingestellt sind, oder schlicht sich dadurch in ihrer Privatssphäre gestört fühlen wird es auch solche ablehnenden Aktionen geben. Solange dies aber nicht die generelle Möglichkeit einschränkt über ein Thema weitestgehend umfassend und frei berichten zu können ist es halt auch keine nennenswerte Einschränkung der Medien, oder Pressefreiheit.

Die kann nämlich nur vom Staat, der die Hoheitsgewalt hat, wirklich nennenswert und nachhaltig eingeschränkt werden und da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten wie er das kann:

- indem er tätliche Angriffe auf Medien durch private Personen / Gruppen nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt und rechtlich sanktioniert
- staatliche Organe, wie die Polizei, unberechtigte Gewalt gegen Medien ausüben um die Berichterstatung zu behindern (z.B. G20)
- Medien und deren Quellen durch Staatsorgane (Nachrichtendienste) überwachen lässt
- Sekundärquellen die Zusammenarbeit mit Medien erschwert / unmöglich macht
- Medienpluralismus rechtlich erschwert / verbietet / gleichschaltet
- aktiv gegen Medien und deren Mitarbeiter vorgeht (einsperrt)
- Kritiker ermorden lässt

Nur um mal die wesentlichsten Punkte zu nennen.
Eine Gruppe wiePegida, die bei weiten nicht so homogen ist wie du das hinstellst, auch wenn das Weltbild der beteiligten teilweise zimlich nah beisamen ist,  kann das nicht.
Die können im wesentlichen nur folgendes:

- Informationen verweigern (das ist ein gutes Recht das jedem gegenüber der Presse zusteht)
- körperlich handgreiflich werden (aber eben auch nur wenn man halt meint noch vor der Polizei direkt neben den Demonstranten stehen zu müssen).
- Drohungen gegenüber der Presse aussprechen (gibt es in vielen Fällen, auch nichtpolitischen)



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nenne das Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit.



Ich nenne es nach wie vor vor allem Berufsrisiko, das sich nur minimalst mit einer wirklichen Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit schneidet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Reagiert habe ich vor allem auf deine Schilderung, der zu Folge eine  Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit nicht bestünde, weil die Aktionen gegen  Medien nicht von staatlichen Institutionen ausgehe. Und da muss ich  klar sagen: Wenn sich wichtige Akteure der Gesellschaft der  Berichterstattung entziehen, dann kann sehr wohl eine Einschränkung  vorliegen ohne dass Staatsorgane aktiv gegen Reporter vorgehen.



Sehe ich anders. Wenn der Vorstand eines deutschen Konzerns, wie VW sich den Medien entzieht, bzgl. der Frage ob er selbst von dem Abgasskandal wusste, oder sogar federführend war ist das ärgerlich, aber keine Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit, und das obwohl dort definitiv ein berechtigtes öffentliches Interesse besteht.
Niemand ist verpflichtet gegenüber der Presse eine Auskunft zu erteilen / es ihr leicht zu machen ob er sich strafbar gemacht hat, oder wie im Fall von Pegida eigentlich bedenkliche Ansichten besitzt, die für das eigene Anliegen nachteilig sein könnten.
Es ist Aufgabe der Medien das ggf. zu recherchieren / belegen zu können was sie schreiben und dafür muss man nunmal was tun.
Die mangelnde Auskunftbereitschaft, oder Ablehung einer personennnahen Berichterstattung (vornehmlich für schöne Bilder) ist da kein selbstverständliches Grundrecht, das eine freie Berichterstattung definieren / ausmachen würde. Schließlich gabs die vor Erfindung des Films auch nicht.


----------



## JePe (4. Mai 2018)

@Taskmaster:

Hast Du den Reporter ohne Grenzen-Bericht eigentlich mal gelesen? Sieht nicht danach aus.

_*Immer wieder haben Politiker insbesondere der Partei Alternative fuer Deutschland (AfD) Journalisten von Veranstaltungen ausgeschlossen.*_ (Abschnitt 5, Seite 9).

Aber ich weiss schon. Die luegen doch eh alle. Drum heissen sie ja auch Luegenpresse. Die Wahrheit, also die wirklich wahre, unzensierte, echte Wahrheit, die gibt´s nur in Hardwareforen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich nenne es nach wie vor vor allem Berufsrisiko, das sich nur minimalst mit einer wirklichen Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit schneidet.



Reporter ohne Grenzen sieht das, nach ihrem eigenen Bericht zu urteilen, irgendwie anders. Und ich finde es schon sehr filterblasig, auf eine Organisation wie Reporter ohne Grenzen und ihren Pressefreiheitsindex zu verweisen, wenn das Geschriebene gefaellt, aber ein paar Posts spaeter deren Berichte zu relativieren, Gewalt gegen Journalisten als "Berufsrisiko" abzutun und die moeglische Konsequenz - naemlich das Ausbleiben kritischer Berichterstattung ueber bestimmte Ereignisse und Gruppierungen - zu bagatellisieren.

EOD


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Mai 2018)

Natürlich habe ich ihn gelesen und dich deswegen aufgefordert, für diese Behauptung mal Vergleichswerte in der Parteienlandschaft zu suchen. Und? Kommt da was?
Du kannst dich nun natürlich wieder auf diese stumpfen Verunglimpfungen zurückziehen. Aber deiner Sache dienlich ist das gewiss nicht.
Ich habe dir aufgezeigt, dass die aufgestellten Behauptungen haltlos sind. 
Wenn es eine Anklage gibt, dann, dass sich alle so verhalten, die Parteienlandschaft in ihrer Gesamtheit so vorgeht, dies an einer Partei festzumachen, politisch motiviert ist.

Widerlege die Argumente und angegebenen Quellen. Überzeuge oder halt den Ball flach.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Mai 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Reporter ohne Grenzen sieht das, nach ihrem eigenen Bericht zu urteilen, irgendwie anders.



Ehrlich ich weiß nicht ob ich über deinen Post lachen, oder lieber weinen sollte...
Nein Reporter ohne Grenzen sieht das nicht wesentlich anders, höchstens wenn man JePe heißt der anderen Filterblasen unterstellt und scheinbar selbt in einer zu stecken scheint. 
In dem Bericht sind Gruppen wie Pegida auch nur ein Teilpunkt (etwa 33%), extra für dich nochmal groß und dick, damit du es auch verstehst !!!*EIN TEILPUNKT*!!! unter Punkt 1 "Anfeindungen, Drohungen und Gewalt gegen Journalisten".

In den restlichen 66% des Inhalts unter Punkt 1 geht es um staatliche (Polizei) Repressionen gegen Medienvertreter während G20 Proteste, bzw. um Medienvertreter mit ausländischen Wurzeln, die von ihren Regierungen und hier lebenden Landsleuten als Volksverräter, wegen kritischer Berichterstattung über den in Berlin entführten Vietnamesen, bezeichnet und bedroht wurden.

Die restlichen 5 Punkte, die begründen warum Deutschland von Rang 15 auf 16 in der Presse und Meinungsfreiheit abgerutscht ist, nehmen Themen ein die sich auf politische Vertreter / Parteien und Staatsorgane / Abhängigkeiten der Medien von der Wirtschaft beziehen:



> 1. Anfeindungen, Drohungen und Gewalt gegen Journalisten
> *2. Im Visier von Geheimdiensten und Justiz: Journalisten und ihre Informanten
> 3. Journalisten überwachen, Whistleblower abschrecken: der rechtliche Rahmen
> 4. Harter Kampf um Informationen von öffentlichen Stellen
> ...







JePe schrieb:


> Und ich finde es schon sehr filterblasig, auf eine Organisation wie Reporter ohne Grenzen und ihren Pressefreiheitsindex zu verweisen, wenn das Geschriebene gefaellt, aber ein paar Posts spaeter deren Berichte zu relativieren, Gewalt gegen Journalisten als "Berufsrisiko" abzutun und die moeglische Konsequenz - naemlich das Ausbleiben kritischer Berichterstattung ueber bestimmte Ereignisse und Gruppierungen - zu bagatellisieren.



Ich habe garnichts relativiert und erst recht nicht durch irgend eine Blase betachtet, ich habe nur geschrieben das ich, genau wie übrigens auch Reporter ohne Grenzen (in der Zusammenfassung wird Pegida und dergleichen nur am Rande allgemein erwähnt, sehr wohl aber deutlich die Vorfälle um G20 angesprochen), die Gewichtung völlig anders sehe und der Anteil den dort Gruppen wie Pegida, Identitäre, ect. einnehmen als ehr vernachlässigbar, im Gesamtbild, betachte, was sie auch sind schaut man das den Großteil der Begründung für die Verschlechterung der Presse und Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland ganz andere Punkte einnehmen, als eben jene Gruppen.
Du, genau wie Threshold, gewichtest diesen einen Teilpunkt aber so schwer als wäre es der absolute Hauptgrund warum sich die Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland verschlechtert hat und wäre der Rest dagegen faktisch eine Bagatelle und jeder der das anders sieht, nun ja, steht ja im Zitat über diesem Textabschnitt von mir...

*edit* Und ja, Opfer von Gewalt zu werden ist für investigative Journalisten ein Berufsrisiko. Wenn ich aus Drogenmileu, Rockerkreisen, von schwedischen Hobby U-Booten, von Demonstrationen, aus einem Krisen- / Kriegsgebiet, usw. berichte kann ich auch nicht sagen dort verletzt, oder gar getötet zu werden wäre kein Berufsrisiko, leuchtet ein, oder?


----------



## Tilfred (4. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber inzwischen ist es so, dass sich gesamte Gruppen der Pressefreiheit widersetzen, Journalisten als Lügner beschimpfen, sie körperlich attackieren und ihnen keinen Freiraum für eine Berichterstattung geben.
> Wie nennst du das denn?



Vielleicht verwechselst Du Pressefreiheit mit etwas wo eine Presse völlig freie Hand hat und auch Meinungen manipuliert.
Und das passiert leider nicht nur im freien Kuba! 

Aber auch das lieber Threshold gab es schon vor 10 Jahren daß es fast keine unabhängige Berichterstattung gab. Stell Dir vor
auch damals gab es Irakis die perfekt deutsch sprachen. Auch hier hätte ein Feind mithören können und deshalb legitim.

Und ja , ich bin der Meinung wenn sich die offiziellen Quellen widersprechen dann kann der Staat eingreifen.

Was wäre aber wenn sich, sag ich mal, alle paar Jahre Politiker, Firmenchefs und Journalisten treffen würden zum reden? Sollte 
da nicht auch der Staat als Volksvertretung zumindest überwachend reagieren? Es muß ja nichts, es könnte aber!

Gott sei Dank gibt es sowas ja nicht!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die mangelnde Auskunftbereitschaft, oder Ablehung einer personennnahen Berichterstattung (vornehmlich für schöne Bilder) ist da kein selbstverständliches Grundrecht, das eine freie Berichterstattung definieren / ausmachen würde. Schließlich gabs die vor Erfindung des Films auch nicht.



Seit wann sind Berichte über/von einem Parteitag oder, um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, die Veröffentlichung eigener Messergebnisse, "personennahe Berichterstattung"??? Natürlich muss sich niemand als Privatperson nackig machen (außer vor dem Staat, vor Google und vor Facebook ), aber darum gehts doch auch gar nicht. Es geht um Informationen über Konzerne, die Wiedergabe von Parteipositionen und Berichte über öffentlich gestellte Forderungen. So etwas weiterzutragen ist Pflicht der Medien, aber einige Akteure wollen systematisch steuern, welche Organe welche Perspektive an wen weitertragen. Wenn beispielsweise AFD-Führungskader sich über die eigenen Verlautbarungen als erzkonservativ darstellen und fordern, dass sämtliche Medien diese Botschaften großflächig verbreiten, während gegenüber AFD-Anhängern rechtsextreme Positionen auf Parteitagen popularisieren, zu denen nur wohlgesinnte Szeneblätter zugelassen werden, dann ist das eben nicht mehr Pressefreiheit, sondern Pressemanipulation.


----------



## Taskmaster (5. Mai 2018)

Na nun lass uns aber doch nicht als Unwissende sterben. Da du scheinbar AfD-Mitglied bist und daher als einziger hier weist, welche rechtsextremen Positionen auf dem Parteitag ausgegeben worden sind, berichte uns doch bitte auch davon?
Und welche Szeneblätter muss man lesen, um die auch mitzubekommen?

Den "rechten Sound"[sic!} kann man ja überall nachlesen.  Ist halt nur nicht rechtsextrem.

Ansonsten bleibt es dabei: Jede Partei sortiert, wer wie Zutritt bekommt, entscheidet der mit dem Hausrecht.
Da du vermutlich noch immer keine Quellen und Beiträge sorgsam liest, hier noch mal zwei Beispiele von vielen, vielen, wirklich vielen weiteren:



			
				ZEIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Schutzraum für SPD-Mitglieder
> 
> Journalistinnen müssen solche Dinge erfragen, weil bei den Regionalkonferenzen der Parteispitze Medienvertreter nicht zugelassen sind, auch nicht zum Auftakt in Hamburg. Die Partei will, so heißt es, einen Schutzraum für ihre Mitglieder schaffen, sie ohne Kameras diskutieren lassen. Wer versucht, sich im Vorraum der Messehalle mit Genossinnen und Genossen zu unterhalten, wird unfreundlich gebeten, dies doch auf dem Vorplatz zu tun. Als die Veranstaltung beginnt, schließen sich die Pforten komplett.





			
				regionalwolfenbuettel schrieb:
			
		

> Erst am Montag hatte die CDU zur Jahreshauptversammlung des Stadtverbandes eingeladen. Am Dienstagabend, kurz vor Sitzungsbeginn, wurde der Presse dann die Teilnahme an der Sitzung aber nicht mehr gestattet. Eckbert Schulze, Vorsitzender des CDU-Stadtverbandes, begründete dies mit den Worten: *"Es könnte zu hitzigen Gefechten kommen."*
> 
> Schulze machte darauf aufmerksam, dass er die Presse nicht geladen hatte und auch nicht darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt wurde, dass dies geschah. *Er berief sich auf sein Hausrecht als Vorsitzender und Ausrichter der Veranstaltung und lud die Medienvertreter wieder aus.*
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nimmt man alt hin. Knatschig, aber scheint nicht wirklich große Wellen zu verursachen. Einen Sturm der Entrüstung gab (und gibt) es jedenfalls nicht.

Und dann wagt die AfD selbiges und... hier mal eine exemplarische Reaktion:


			
				Handelsblatt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entscheidung, *keine Journalisten* zum Parteitag zuzulassen, sei *ein „schwerer Eingriff in die Freiheit der Berichterstattung“*, kritisierte die Landespressekonferenz NRW, ein Zusammenschluss von mehr als 120 landespolitischen Korrespondenten aus Nordrhein-Westfalen. *Die Partei müsse eine „Berichterstattung ohne Einschränkungen“ zulassen*, heißt es in dem am Donnerstag veröffentlichten offenen Brief der Korrespondenten.
> 
> *Es sei jahrzehntelange Praxis*, dass Parteien, die im Landtag vertreten sind oder realistische Chancen auf einen Einzug ins Parlament hätten, ihre Parteitage medienöffentlich abhalten. In NRW wird im Mai kommenden Jahres der Landtag neu gewählt.


Ich muss besonders über die "jahrzehntelange Praxis" schmunzeln. Was ist es denn nun? Ein schwerer Verstoß oder nur der Bruch mit einer medialen Tradition? Und warum zog niemand erfolgreich vor Gericht, klagte sich ein? Warum wohl...

Aktivistischer Kindergarten.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Mai 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seit wann sind Berichte über/von einem Parteitag oder, um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, die Veröffentlichung eigener Messergebnisse, "personennahe Berichterstattung"???



Das nicht, in Pfeffersprayreichweite einer Demonstration,die immer eine angespannte Situation darstellt, durch die Anwesenheit der Polizei und dem möglichen potenziellen Fehlverhalten einzelner Personen, das zur Eskalation führen kann, zu berichten ist aber schon eine personennahe Berichterstattung und dient auch in erster Linie für hübsche Bilder und nicht dem Mehrwert von Pressefreiheit, die wäre schließlich auch hinter den absperrenden Polizisten, oder zumindest deren unmittelbarer Nähe gegeben gewesen. Aber da sind die Bilder halt nicht so schön.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich muss sich niemand als Privatperson nackig machen (außer vor dem Staat, vor Google und vor Facebook ), aber darum gehts doch auch gar nicht. Es geht um Informationen über Konzerne, die Wiedergabe von Parteipositionen und Berichte über öffentlich gestellte Forderungen. So etwas weiterzutragen ist Pflicht der Medien, aber einige Akteure wollen systematisch steuern, welche Organe welche Perspektive an wen weitertragen. Wenn beispielsweise AFD-Führungskader sich über die eigenen Verlautbarungen als erzkonservativ darstellen und fordern, dass sämtliche Medien diese Botschaften großflächig verbreiten, während gegenüber AFD-Anhängern rechtsextreme Positionen auf Parteitagen popularisieren, zu denen nur wohlgesinnte Szeneblätter zugelassen werden, dann ist das eben nicht mehr Pressefreiheit, sondern Pressemanipulation.



Das wenn  man wie z.B. Trump nur noch Sender wie Fox vorrangig bedient eine Medienmanipulation / Einschänkung betreibt steht ja unstrittig außer Frage, da teile ich deine Meinung, aber wie kommen wir jetzt bitte auf den Punkt?
Darum ging es weder ursprünglich in meiner Ausführung, noch habe ich das später irgendwo bestritten?

Meine Aussage bezog sich nicht auf politische Parteien, sondern auf die hier von gewissen Personen angebrachten Gruppen wie Identitäre, Pegida und dergleichen und da erkenne ich immer noch nicht inwieweit diese nun eine gesteigerte öffentliche Relevanz besitzen würden, mit ihren paar hundert bis tausend Teilnehmern / Mitgliedern um dort von einer nennenswerten Medienmanipulation / Lenkung sprechen zu können, der die Medien in ihrer Berichterstattung über solche Gruppen nennenswert einschränken würde und einen ausreichend umfasende Information des Medienkonsumenten verhindern würde.

Ja, es findet auch von diesen Gruppen grundsätzlich eine Medienmanipulation statt, indem man bestimmte Blätter mit einschlägiger Ausrichtung berichten lässt, aber wie schon gesagt, die Bedeutung dessen ist am Ende irrelevant, da schlicht nicht relevant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2018)

In letzterem Stimme ich dir zu. Schon allein dadurch, dass diese Gruppierungen einzig durch öffentlichkeitswirksame Aktionen eine Wirkung auf die Gesellschaft haben könnten, ist alles, was man über sie berichten müsste, auch ohne deren Kooperation möglich. Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich, nebst einiger zwischenzeitlich angesprochener ganz anderer Beispiele, ausdrücklich auf den genannten Gruppen nahestehende politische Entitäten, die sehr wohl auch direkten gesellschaftlichen Einfluss haben, aber ebenfalls nichts von freier Presse halten. Das Pegida als solche die Pressefreiheit nicht relevant einschränken kann, heißt ja nicht, dass im Umkehrschluss keinerlei Einschränkungen bestehen .


----------



## RtZk (7. Mai 2018)

Ihr streitet euch tatsächlich über die Pressefreiheit in Deutschland? 
Was ist an Platz 15 denn schlecht? Es gibt weit mehr als 15 freiheitliche demokratische Rechtsstaate.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2018)

Gott mir dreht sich gerade der Magen um, nach folgender Doku unserer öffentlich rechtlichen, über Hetze und Hass im Netz:

Losch Dich: So organisiert ist der Hass im Netz | funk Video | ARD Mediathek

In der Doku gibt es auch ein Interview mit Imp und Dorian (man muss nicht alles, zu dem sie sich schon geäußert haben, teilen, wobei ich ihre Kritik an Funk schon durchaus teile), die in der Vegangenheit unter anderem deutliche Kritik an dem Format Funk geäußert haben, und wie die beiden dort zusammengeschnitten wurden ist so falsch und manipulativ das es einem, als Person der ihre Videos kennt einfach nur den Magen umdreht...
Das hat einfach nichts mehr mit einer sachlichen und objektiven Berichterstattung zu tun, das gleicht ehr schon Göbelscher, bzw. Bild Vernichtungspropaganda.

Man muss es schon so sagen, hier wird das ÖR dazu instrumentalisiert um Kritiker, eines in teilen fragwürdigen Formats der Öffentlich Rechtlichen (Funk) durch Diskreditierung und die Gleichsetzung mit Bewegungen wie der Identitären Mundtot und unglaubwürdig erscheinen zu lassen, völlig unwürdig...

Hier noch die Stellungnahme der beiden, zu dem Beitrag der ÖR:

YouTube


----------



## Arrandale (14. Mai 2018)

Generell:

[x] BBC
[x] The Economist
[x] Reuters
[x] Al Jazeera English
[x] Wall Street Journal

Für den Regionalkram:

[x] Rheinische Post


----------



## Master-Onion (24. Mai 2018)

Heise, 
Liveleak,
Wikileaks, 
 YT, 
4Chan, 
Prochan, 
Best.....  
usw.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das bedeutet nicht, dass man in Sekunde 1 auf Sendung gehen muss und dann verkünden soll: "Die Araber waren es!", obwohl man es nicht zu 100% weiß. Aber was/wie/wo/Verletzte/Tote/Gefahr noch aktiv oder alles gesichert (so dass man bspw. noch Freunde oder Verwandte in der Gegend anrufen und ihnen sagen könnte "Habt ihr mitbekommen? Fahrt ja nicht dorthin!", gehört einfach so schnell wie möglich in den Äther.



Wobei die Polizei wenn nötig selbst über den Rundfunk entsprechende Warnmeldung herausgibt. Ansonsten reicht es, den Ort des Geschehens abzusperren, was auch die erste Aufgabe der Polizei ist. Wenn dann jemand die Absperrung umgeht, um ein spektakuläres Foto zu machen, dann ist dem auch nicht mehr zu helfen. 

Die Polizei ist auch darauf angewiesen Informationen "aus ermittlungstaktischen Gründen" zurückzuhalten, wenn diese eventuell Täterwissen sind.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> > Maas’ Gesetz verlagert die Prüfung von Äußerungen weg von den Gerichten, hin zu den Löschkasernen der sozialen Medien. Künftig befinden nicht mehr Richter über die Grenzen der Meinungsfreiheit, sondern in Schnellkursen zur digitalen Exekution von „Hass und Hetze“ dressierte Mindestlohnakteure. Ein demokratischer Staat gibt die Kontrolle seiner Institutionen über ein fundamentales Grundrecht auf.




Nur bekommen die nicht mal Mindestlohn sondern "einen Dollar in der Stunde", da die in Asien sitzen. Doku "The Cleaners" uber Content Manager in sozialen Medien - Enthauptungen, Kinderpornografie, Sex mit Tieren  | rbb|24 - Nachrichten aus Berlin und Brandenburg
Hier gibt es ein paar Hintergrundinfos uns Ausschnitte zum Film: Markus Lanz vom 16. Mai 2018 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Mai 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur bekommen die nicht mal Mindestlohn sondern "einen Dollar in der Stunde", da die in Asien sitzen. Doku "The Cleaners" uber Content Manager in sozialen Medien - Enthauptungen, Kinderpornografie, Sex mit Tieren  | rbb|24 - Nachrichten aus Berlin und Brandenburg
> Hier gibt es ein paar Hintergrundinfos uns Ausschnitte zum Film: Markus Lanz vom 16. Mai 2018 - ZDFmediathek



Das ist richtig das dies nicht hier passiert, oder in den USA, oder einem anderen Industrieland, sondern vor allem in asiatischen Ländern von an der absoluten Armutsgrenze lebenden Menschen, allerdings glaube ich zumindest das der "Dollar" da schon dem vor Ort geltenden Mindestlohn entsprechen dürfte, was es in Summe aber natürlich nicht besser macht.


----------

